#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Versuz

## FiëstaLj

http://www.martin.dk/casestory/casestory.asp?id=599

sorry maar de martin website staat geen remote linking toe..

wat hangt/staat er:
MAC 2000E Profile 
MAC 500 
MAC 600 
MX-4 
RoboScan Pro 918 
Wizard 
Atomic 3000 DMX 
Martin Case Pro I+ (binnenkort vervangen door een maxizz)
ZR 33 Hi-Mass 
StageHazer 

Lichtontwerp is gedaan door Rony Raymaeckers


Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

Bijgewerkt door - FiëstaLj op 21/11/2002  14:17:46

----------


## Rob

ze doen het allemaal niet

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## axs

Om iets preciezer te zijn:

32x MX-4
8x Roboscan 918 Pro
16x MAC500
16x MAC600
4x MAC2000E profile
8x Atomic
4x Wizard
2x Jem ZR33
2x Jem Stage Hazer
24x? Stage Blinder (ben niet heel zeker van het aantal)



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> 24x? Stage Blinder



helemaal rondom 8blinds in ieder geval

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 24x? Stage Blinder 
> ...



Idd, weet niet welk type en juist hoeveel (dacht 24) maar het is een hele collectie...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

Hangen toch ook nog een lading goldenscans helemaal rondom? tussen die blinders?

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## bas_geluid

hoi allemaal

je kunt natuurlijk ook even kijken op de site van de versuz

http://www.versuz.be/

het is daar volgens mij net zo volgepropt met licht als in de zillion. dat was wel bizzar kwa afwerking. (blinder wand, scan wand)
verzus ben ik nog niet geweest. maar volgens mij kun je je ook daar een hele avond staan te vergapen aan de lampies.

groeten bas

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> hoi allemaal
> 
> je kunt natuurlijk ook even kijken op de site van de versuz
> 
> http://www.versuz.be/
> 
> het is daar volgens mij net zo volgepropt met licht als in de zillion. dat was wel bizzar kwa afwerking. (blinder wand, scan wand)
> verzus ben ik nog niet geweest. maar volgens mij kun je je ook daar een hele avond staan te vergapen aan de lampies.
> ...



Een scanwand hebben ze niet hoor... bewegende robots ook niet...
Euh... die 315.000W licht is ook wel overdreven... Tenzij ze hun barspotjes, wandlampjes, zaklampen, ledjes op de lichttafel en versterkers er ook bijtellen  :Smile: 

De LJ hebben ze wel gevonden in de uitverkoop van de Zillion <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 21/11/2002  17:00:50

----------


## CyberNBD

mhhh let op.. 24 8-light blindertjes is al 125 000 watt <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## R. den Ridder

Deze lijst van materiaal is slechts een deel van wat er hangt.

Feitelijk is dit slechts een aanvulling op het lichtrek van de oude Dockside, toch ook goed voor zo'n 30 goldenscan 3's en eenzelfde aantal tigerscans geloof ik.

Jammer dat ze de lasers weg hebben gedaan.
Ik geloof dat het de eerste tent in de benelux was die glasvezel als vastinstallatie gebruikte bij een laser.

geloof dat er 2 coherent's multiline van 10 watt ofzo hingen alsmede een erg vette argon, dat was nog een voortvloeisel uit de jaren '80 toen je vaker laser als scans e.d. zag

Ralph

----------


## Roland

Ziet er inderdaad wel ok uit daar in de Versuz. 
Ook wel leuk gedaan met die beweegbare trussen met die MX-4's erin.

----------


## LJ Chris

mischien  dak straks naar de versuz ga... kzal zien als ik wat pics kan maken 

Greetz

Chris

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> mischien  dak straks naar de versuz ga... kzal zien als ik wat pics kan maken



Mag je er binnen onder de 18? Weet dat dat in de tijd van de dockside niet was... nu heb ik er niet meer op gelet... Ben ondertussen ook al een paar jaartjes ouder <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Reemski

WOOOOOOOOWwwww..

even mijn onderkaak van de grond rapen....

----------


## LJ Chris

normaal mag er onder de 18 niet binnen, maar het is vandaag de pre chrystomos fuif van onze school, dus is de leeftijd 16jr.. :-)

Meestal moeten de meisjes 18 zijn en de jongens 21...


Vandaag dus effe profiteren

Greetz

Chris

----------


## LJ Chris

heyhey

Ben net terug van de versuz..
We hebbe een feestje gebouwd niet normaal :-)

Mooie lichtshow, die achthoeken konden helemaal 360° rond bewegen, volgepropt met MX scans..

Als die 24 blinders aangaan krijg je het wel effe warm :-)
En een ronddraaiend podium met vuurwerk is wel creatief.

Om het met één woord te beschrijven : MOOI..

Fotos volgen nog!


Groetjes

Chris

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Oordeel naar wat ik op de verschillende sites heb kunnen zien: VET <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. Natuurlijk hangt er altijd weer veel af van de bediening, maar ik denk dat dat in deze wel goed zal zitten. Jammer dat het zover rijden is, maar ik ga er zeker nog een keer langs.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Natuurlijk hangt er altijd weer veel af van de bediening, maar ik denk dat dat in deze wel goed zal zitten.



Zoals ik dus al zei:




> citaat:
> De LJ hebben ze wel gevonden in de uitverkoop van de Zillion



De LJ is de LJ die vroeger het licht deed in de Zillion...
Hetgene dat ik heb gezien tijdens de programmatie van de show was best wel de moeite!  Maar er werd toen nog deftig aan geprogrammeerd.








De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## LJ Chris

http://www.belgianparties.be/content/roadshow.php

hier vindt je de fotos van de versuz..
Doorklikken op Pre Chrysotomos Versuz

Op de tweede pagina staan enkele mooie fotos van de belichting, de rest alleen maar publiek.


Groetjes
Chris

----------


## Tom

Vindt de atmoz aan de overkant ook niet verkeerd. Kwa licht en geluid en sfeer. Maar je moet wel van de muziek houden.


Laat ik ook nog een wat posten<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Grtz,
Tom

----------


## LJ Chris

ja dat is waar...

De muziek was vrijdag helemaal niet verkeerd, club - disco met af en toe wat RnB en een ambiance setje :-)

Alles  heel keurig aan elkaar gemixd.

Nu vrijdag komt DJ Tiesto naar de Versuz, kga proberen 18 te worden tegen vrijdag zodat ik kan gaan kijken :-)

Groetjes

Chris

----------


## Tom

Ik ga komende vrijdag eens kijken in de Vision. Dat is een nieuwe discotheek bij het rodajc stadion Kerkrade. Eens kijken wat extravaganza ervan gemaakt heeft.


www.seeyouatvision.com


Grtz,
Tom

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

ERROR 404 

Page was not found

cheers, 

DeeJ

----------


## NiTRO

Ok FF de vizion:

www.seeyouatvizion.nl

en voor de inrichting in aanbouw:
http://members.home.nl/w.koekkoek/vizion/p1.htm

grtzzz
ERC

----------


## Tom

Sorry typ foutje

Hoe kom je aan de leuke foto's Nitro

Grtz,
Tom

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Martin Case Pro I+ (binnenkort vervangen door een maxizz)



Euhm this nu al 2 jaar later en maxxyz??? niet te zien!

----------


## Poelmans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tom_
> 
> Vindt de atmoz aan de overkant ook niet verkeerd. Kwa licht en geluid en sfeer. Maar je moet wel van de muziek houden.



Idd daar is het ook wel een feestje. Alleen moogde daar als ge er veel komt en zat genoeg zijt ook al achter het licht kruipen  :Big Grin:  (_huh? wat doet Jim achter de lichtmengtafel?????_)

In de versuz hebben ze trouwens sinds een maand ofzo terug een laser hangen. Maar de LJ daar heeft me ooit zelf gezegd dat ie voor het geld van een laser liever wat extra bewegend licht heeft. BLIJKBAAR zeg je dan als je de fotos ziet  :Big Grin: 

En de zekeringskast is al helemaal tegek: elke avond ee kast van 1x2m alle zekeringen manueel opzetten! Contactors kennen ze daar precies nog nie [8D]

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> ...



Die informatie kwam van de martin site... Als dat niet klopt... tsja sorry maar kan ik ook niks aan doen..

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bas_geluid_
> 
> hoi allemaal
> 
> je kunt natuurlijk ook even kijken op de site van de versuz
> 
> http://www.versuz.be/
> 
> het is daar volgens mij net zo volgepropt met licht als in de zillion. dat was wel bizzar kwa afwerking. (blinder wand, scan wand)
> ...



De lichtshow in de versuz is of heeft niks te maken met de met de zillion al is het wel waar dat een hoop van het oude personeel nu in de versuz werkt maar geen scanwand geen blinderwanden wel hele stoeren led display units

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> &lt;BLOCKQUOTE id=quote&gt;&lt;font size=1 face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id=quote&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height=1 noshade id=quote&gt;
> Natuurlijk hangt er altijd weer veel af van de bediening, maar ik denk dat dat in deze wel goed zal zitten.
> &lt;hr height=1 noshade id=quote&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE id=quote&gt;&lt;/font id=quote&gt;&lt;font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size=2 id=quote&gt;
> 
> Zoals ik dus al zei:
> &lt;BLOCKQUOTE id=quote&gt;&lt;font size=1 face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id=quote&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height=1 noshade id=quote&gt;
> De LJ hebben ze wel gevonden in de uitverkoop van de Zillion 
> ...



laat ik je even verbeteren :Frown: sorry)cris is een van de
5 LJ die vroeger de Zillion deden alle hulpen vj en runners niet meegeteld cris (d'n hollander) jurgen leuven(smurf) Nils Berens (ikke zei de gek) de eigenaar van de zillion frank verstreaten en de collega van cris die op dit moment met cris in de versuz staat(kan niet op je naam komen sorry)

M VR GR

Lighting
Nils Berens

----------


## lightj.

En de zekeringskast is al helemaal tegek: elke avond ee kast van 1x2m alle zekeringen manueel opzetten! Contactors kennen ze daar precies nog nie [8D]
[/quote]

oke de kast is 1 bij 2 meter maar alles is wel appart afgezekerd
er staan zelfs zekeringen tussen de dimmers en de blinders en de pars
en dan liggen er nog een stuk of 4 zekerings kasten op de construstie

dus kortom gezegd alles is er dubbel afgezekerd

----------


## Poelmans

en zo moet het ook, anders valt heel je lichtshow af als je ergens teveel trekt  :Wink:  de contactors was ook een grapje  :Wink: 

Kvon het gewoon cool om te zien dat die kerel een uurtje in de weer was om de hele show aan te zetten!

----------


## ronny

vraag me af hoe lang ze vroeger in de zillion dan wel niet bezig waren om alles op te zetten, daar heb je namelijk kamertjes vol met van die kasten.....

mvg
ronny

----------


## lightj.

in de zillion had als ik goed heb een kamer waar alles werdt op gestart en ze is inderdaad niet klien geweest.

----------


## Lighting

In de zillion was achter de lightjockey booth een zekeringkast alles op automaten 4x 200Kva(+/-300A per fase per diesel) Aggregaten opstarten van de zillion voor opening 25 min. Daarnaast werden de hele avond zekeringen op en afgezet om aan de stroomvraag te kunnen voldoen de zillion maximaal laten draaien op een moment was niet mogelijk bij maximale belasting vroeg de zillion ruim 1600 A per fase dit was alleen mogelijk als alle diesels in overdrive liepen dit was maximaal 30 sec vol te houden

----------


## Poelmans

ik wist dat op een normale fuif de full on op de meeste conventionele consoles hetzelfde deed als de 'test'knop van de aardwachter, maar dit zijn gewoon proborties om achterover te vallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 
> In de zillion was achter de lightjockey booth een zekeringkast alles op automaten 4x 200Kva(+/-300A per fase per diesel) Aggregaten opstarten van de zillion voor opening 25 min. Daarnaast werden de hele avond zekeringen op en afgezet om aan de stroomvraag te kunnen voldoen de zillion maximaal laten draaien op een moment was niet mogelijk bij maximale belasting vroeg de zillion ruim 1600 A per fase dit was alleen mogelijk als alle diesels in overdrive liepen dit was maximaal 30 sec vol te houden



4fasig net? [?]
Als ik het schijnbaar vermogen van 4*200kVA uittel naar een actief vermogen met een gemiddelde arbeidsfactor van 0.7 dan kom ik op  128,8MW uit, lijkt me dan toch sterk dat je dan niet alle apparaten kunt laten draaien..

Greetz Chris

----------


## Poelmans

ze bedoelen misschien 4 generators van 200kVA?

----------


## CyberNBD

3 Fasig net idd.. alleen wel 4 voedingen (alhoewel ik dacht dat er maar 3 aggregaten stonden).
Heb zelfs wat fotootjes:
Zekeringetjes....:
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_1.jpg
Beetje stroom:
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_2.jpg
En nog meer zekeringetjes:
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_3.jpg
Nog meer...
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_4.jpg
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_5.jpg
En alles in de gaten houden natuurlijk:
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_6.jpg

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mis alleen de foto van de kast met dmx splitters, demuxen, mergers, relaisprintjes, etc. nog tom  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Zoals u wenst  :Big Grin: 
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zillion/zilltech_7.jpg

Is kastje wat onderaan op http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/zill...pg te zien is.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:alhoewel ik dacht dat er maar 3 aggregaten stonden



yup dat dacht ik ook, die 4de voeding zal het vaste net zijn wat ze van stad antwerpen binnen krijgen :Big Grin: .

De reden waarom daar alles op agregaten draaide was omdat ze gewoon nergens anders zo een grote stroombron vandaag konden halen, heb ik me laten vertellen toen ik eens in de zillion was.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Lighting

[quote]_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_


4fasig net? [?]
Als ik het schijnbaar vermogen van 4*200kVA uittel naar een actief vermogen met een gemiddelde arbeidsfactor van 0.7 dan kom ik op  128,8MW uit, lijkt me dan toch sterk dat je dan niet alle apparaten kunt laten draaien..

vier aggregaten van elk 200 kva drie die draaide op de "standaard"avonden en de vierde die stond buiten voor specials extra lasers etc etc
daarnaast was er nog een voeding van de stad antwerpen maar geloof niet dat de zillion daar op kon draaien ik heb het nog niet meegemaakt in ieder geval

Greetz Lighting

----------


## Lighting

cyberNBD het zijn wel redelijk oude foto's vooral die om alles in de gaten te houden rechts van dat paneel zat de doorgang naar de zekeringkasten daarnaast zaten de nieeuwe amp meters

----------


## Poelmans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> De reden waarom daar alles op agregaten draaide was omdat ze gewoon nergens anders zo een grote stroombron vandaag konden halen, heb ik me laten vertellen toen ik eens in de zillion was....



dat klopt min of meer:
Hoe het in antwerpen precies zit weet ik niet, maar in Limburg zit de vork zo aan de steel: Wil je meer dan 3x63A binnekrijgen dan moet je zelf een onderstation bekostigen, waarvan interelectra gratis gebuik van mag maken om verder elektriciteit te verdelen naar andere klanten.

3x63 ampere is helemaal niet veel: als onze pa de lampen van z'n showroom aandoet zit die al op het randje! (wel even bijzeggen dat de bijbehorende lampen in de bureaus, PCs, en al de rimram ook aanstaat!) Zowat elke discotheek staat dus voor de keuze: onderstation laten bouwen, of agregaten plaatsen.

----------


## Tiemen

Hehe. Als distributienetbeheerder in Limburg bepaalt Interelectra inderdaad de prijzen voor aftakpunten op het elektrische net. In Antwerpen is Interelectra trouwens geen DNB. Er zullen wel degelijk in Antwerpen stad genoeg 12 kV kabines zijn om af te takken naar de zillion, dus die richting hoef je het mijn gedacht niet te gaan zoeken. Eerder 1/enorme netvervuiling 2/eilandbedrijf zorgt voor andere regels ivm keuringen enzo (zoek het maar vooral daar, zeker op de foto's voortgaand).

Tiemen

----------


## Lighting

denk dat dat inderdaad een probleem zou kunnen zijn maar wat een voor de dancing een groter probleem is is dat het RENDABEL is om diesels neer te zetten terwijl als je NL kijkt ik zo geen enkele disco kan noemen die diesels als primary power heeft staan er zijn er wel een paar met back up diesels maar wat mij in  die tijd verteld werd was het gewoon een kwestie van geld diesels waren en/of zijn goedkoper

----------


## Lighting

CyberRND,Ton (een van de twee zal wel goed zijn) :Wink: [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ] heb jij toevallig nog meer foto's van de zillion van deze kwaliteit heb wel een hoop foto's maar niet van deze kwaliteit in die tijd had ik nog geen digi camera

----------


## movinghead

To lighting: History in Tynaarlo heeft een diesel staan, deze discotheek gebruikt deze sinds de verbouwing 2 jaar geleden.

----------


## zjeten

wat word gebruikt in de kokorico van stroomvoorziening of weet niemand dit?
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## Poelmans

@Tiemen: voor de verzekering moet alles gekeurd zijn... En netvervuiling? Een diesel zal nooit zo een cleane power geven als het vaste stroomdistributienet, dan mogen daar nog stabilizers gelijk zot op zitten: telkens als die mannen hun blinders zouden aanpinken zou de spanning effe een paar (paar tientallen ja!) volts dalen... En omgekeerd: stad antwerpen zorgt waarschijnlijk zelf voor meer netvervuiling dan de zillion  :Wink:  Een discotheek is een relatief nette stroomafnemer...

----------


## Tiemen

Neen. Dimmers/versterkers/... zijn grote vervuilers.

Kokorico draait op generatoren.

Dat de spanning een tiental volt daalt ligt aan een slechte generator.

Je snapt het niet goed. Het gaat niet om de stroom die het net/generator levert, het gaat over de cosphi en de harmonischen die de verbruiker veroorzaken.

Ik heb er nog eens zitten over nadenken. Het "discotheekvolkje" kennende zal het wel eerder te maken hebben met een kortetermijnvisie. Een aansluiting is iets dat je niet op korte termijn terugverdient (zeker niet met zo'n lage gebruiksduur). Generatoren op diesel zullen op lange termijn NOOIT rendabeler zijn (onderhoud, diesel, ...)

En het ligt wel degelijk anders bij generatoren dan aansluiten op een openbaar net (verzekering volledig buiten beschouwing gelaten, je denkt toch niet dat die louche figuren verzkeringen hebben?).

----------


## Poelmans

hmm dan wil ik toch eens weten waar jij generators huurt? Zelfs als ie silenced is dan moet je er nog geen te grote stroomveranderingen uithalen of hij gaat schommelen van spanning

Maw: dan mag je een 40kVA hebben: als je daar een geluidssysteem ophangt van 30kW: Als je een break hebt in je muziek, en plots komt daar een zware bas in, ga dan eens kijken naar je voltmeter: die zakt gegarandeerd! Niets kan op tegen de vermogensreserve die interelectra je kan geven.

En dimmers sturen idd wel wat vervuiling het net op, maar invergelijking met zware industrie is dit toch miniem denk ik. cos phi is ook aan te passen... Of is dit maar een gedacht van me? (kheb nog nooit een oscilloscoop erop gehangen  :Wink:  )

----------


## Tiemen

Als je naast 2 keer 600 kVA staat en daar wordt plots een "full-on" gevraagd voor mainstage dan komt er wel effe een rookpluimpje uit en zal ie broem broem zeggen, maar spanning zal niet veel fluctueren. Interelectra heeft trouwens geen vermogenreserve, zij doen alleen distributie.

----------


## axs

Kan me alleen maar aansluiten bij de opmerkingen van Tiemen.
Een goede generator zal zijn spanning niet laten fluctueren!

Even uit de specs van een generator die ik nogal eens tegenkom (specs gelden voor oa 300-1000kVA groepen!)





> citaat:
> 3-phase sensing Automatic Voltage Regulator operating to within 1%
> of any power factor at speed variations between -5% and +30% of
> rated speed
>  In order to reduce the harmonic content of the voltage, the alternator windings have an Optimum 2/3 pitch
>  *Electric motor starting. Permissible overloads are 300% for 20
> seconds, 50% for 2 minutes and 10% for 1 hour every 6 hours*



En dan mag je gerust met je neus op de spanningsmeter staan gaan kijken... je zal NIKS merken bij het flashen van je lampjes, of bij zware bassen...

Zeker weten dat je niet op je Ampèremeter staat te gapen?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poelmans

ok weer wat bijgeleerd dan  :Smile: 

@Tiemen: je weet wel wat ik bedoelde met interelectra die reserve heeft... Kan moeilijk zeggen: 'interelectra, nuon, en al die andere sjit  :Big Grin: '

----------


## Orbis

hey lighting, er staan zo ergens rechtsonder je klavier wat rare tekens, wij noemen dat leestekens, als je die hier en daar tussen je zinnen typt worden die meteen een heel stuk leesbaarder!

----------


## gunnie

niets kon tippen aan Zillion in mijn ogen  :Smile: 
als ik me goed herinner hing er 1.2 MW aan licht en 74KW aan geluid in de main hall

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gunnie_
> 
> niets kon tippen aan Zillion in mijn ogen 
> als ik me goed herinner hing er 1.2 MW aan licht en 74KW aan geluid in de main hall



kan de getallen niet exact bevestigen nog ontkennen en kan ook niet anders als je gelijk geven,een droom om er te hebben mogen werken, het is een effect discotheek zoals er na mijn mening nooit meer een gebouwd gaat worden, simpelweg om dat het legaal niet rendabel is.

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Orbis_
> 
> hey lighting, er staan zo ergens rechtsonder je klavier wat rare tekens, wij noemen dat leestekens, als je die hier en daar tussen je zinnen typt worden die meteen een heel stuk leesbaarder!



dan word het zo makkelijk dat je er bij in slaap valt maar om je een plezier te doen(ja ben de moeilijkste niet)  .,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.beter zo???????!!!!

----------


## jo vaes

Redelijk oude foto's?
We hebben die foto's vorige week gemaakt, toen we daar een fou party zijn gaan afbreken. Meer recentere foto's zijn er volgens mij niet :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Wilde net zeggen.. die foto's zijn waarschijnlijk de recentste die er bestaan  :Big Grin:  Zelf gemaakt.
Rechts van de deur zitten overigens wel een hoop gaten waarvan in een paar digitale metertjes inderdaad..

----------


## gunnie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 
> 
> kan de getallen niet exact bevestigen nog ontkennen en kan ook niet anders als je gelijk geven,een droom om er te hebben mogen werken, het is een effect discotheek zoals er na mijn mening nooit meer een gebouwd gaat worden, simpelweg om dat het legaal niet rendabel is.



zo stond het vroeger toch op de site  :Wink: 
keek altijd men ogen uit als ik er vroeger kwam

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Wilde net zeggen.. die foto's zijn waarschijnlijk de recentste die er bestaan  Zelf gemaakt.
> Rechts van de deur zitten overigens wel een hoop gaten waarvan in een paar digitale metertjes inderdaad..



Ik zei dit omdat dit foto's zijn  van de oude stroom meters die in de tijd dat ik in de zillion stond al niet meer actief waren vandaar.
Maar de vraag blijft zijn er nog foto's van de zillion (licht lichtregie etc etc)of dit nu oude of nieuwe foto's zijn vind ik niet zo heel belangerijk zou wel graag een datum erbij hebben waarop de foto's gemaakt zijn

----------


## Krizz

Ik ben Chris en doe samen met Sascha het licht in Versuz (om en om, niet te gelijk) en vroeger stonden we ook een tijd samen in Zillion en later idd een tijdje ik met Nils en Jurgen. Ik browse af en toe door dit forum en kwam dit onderwerp tegen.

Ik ben geen techneut, maar ik zal proberen wat duidelijkheid te brengen in alles.
Zal beginnen met Zillion van vroeger. Die zaak liep idd op 3 grote Atlas Copco generatoren, die 400 Amp per stuk leverden. Ze konden een minuut of 2 pieken aan van 500 en een beetje, maar dat moest je niet te lang doen want anders klapten ze uit synchronisatie en dan moest je heel hard gaan rennen om op tijd bij die dingen te zijn en ze terug in sync te zetten. Leuk was dat op volle zaterdagen. 
Waarom de stroom niet van de straat kwam, was geloof ik iets dat te maken had met de pieken die die 8 light blinders en strobes en zo trokken. 

De zekeringen kasten waren niet echt centraal je moest dan ook heel de zaak door om de boel op te starten. Bij mekaar was je daar op een zaterdag met 2 man 45 min mee bezig. Dit van de eerste zekering totdat je licht en tafel helemaal loopt. 


In Versuz werken we idd nog steeds met een Case Pro 1+, dit overigens zwaar tegen onze zin, want die tafel is echt niet fijn om zo'n grote rig mee aan te sturen. Met wat geluk zijn er verbeteringen in zicht. Meer kan ik daar op dit moment nog niet over zeggen...

Hier komt de stroom wel gewoon van straat, zij het dat we zo'n eigen elektriciteits hoogspannings kast buiten hebben. En daar hebben we tot nu te altijd genoeg aan gehad :-)

Poelmans, Jim is zo'n beetje vriend aan huis hier en dat merk je dan ook wel  :Wink:  Bovendien heeft hij ook al wel eens ingevallen voor ons.

Ik vind een laser ook wel leuk, maar dan moettie wel het vermogen hebben wat ik nodig heb in deze zaak. Minstens 10 watt full colour. Maar voor die paar keer dat je dat ding gebruikt op een avond (het moet immers een beetje speciaal blijven) vindt ik dat veel geld. 
Dan heb ik idd liever een andere tafel en eventueel wat vari*lite of Highend speelgoed voor op het podium. 

Mochten er nog vragen zijn, dan hoor ik het wel.

Groetjes,

Chris

----------


## tuurKE

hey, 

heb dit weekend zo'n kleine 100 ledtubes gehangen in de Versuz. Geeft leuk effect!!! Maar de Case staat er nog steeds, ondanks de pogingen van afgelopen zaterdag. De Maxxyz kregen ze niet tegoei aant draaien, waarom weet ik ook niet. De R&B is ook netjes, met het bewegend plafond!! Jammer dat ik geen foto's heb kunnen maken.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## LichtNichtje

Hahaha, gaan ze een Maxxyz in de Versuz zetten? Is dit geen theatertafel? Volgens mij is de Versuz niet echt een theater. Maja, geld teveel zeker...

Zal eens in t weekend gaan kijken naar de LedTubkes  :Big Grin:

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> In Versuz werken we idd nog steeds met een Case Pro 1+, dit overigens zwaar tegen onze zin, want die tafel is echt niet fijn om zo'n grote rig mee aan te sturen. Met wat geluk zijn er verbeteringen in zicht. Meer kan ik daar op dit moment nog niet over zeggen...



Waarom ben je ontevreden over deze tafel? Te weinig kanalen? Of gewoon gebruiks(on)gemak?? Vele fuiven/dancings draaien volgens dat ik gezien heb nog altijd met Case...

----------


## LND

Maxxyz ?  Een theatertafel ? 

Dit is pas nieuws ...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Goed, er is wel een theater waar een Maxxyz staat natuurlijk  :Smile:  Amersfoort of Apeldoorn dat ben ik even kwijt, maar Maxxyz is redelijk allround te noemen lijkt me! Zeker geen specifieke theatertafel tenminste, dan ben je nog altijd beter af met Compulite.

----------


## jo vaes

Ik vind de case ideaal voor fuiven/discotheken, maar je moet er ook tegoei mee kunnen werken... Ik begrijp niet wrm je voor een discotheek een hog/maxxyz wilt. Een hog is een heel fijne tafel, voor concerten, als je weet wat er komt. Maarja, wie wil nu niet 'state of the art' 'speelgoed'??

----------


## Rookie

Hoi,

Ik kom bijna iedere week in de Versuz en ik vind het nog steeds een geweldige lichtshow! De verjaardag van de Versuz is me ook niet onopgemerkt voorbij gegaan, knappe show!(Had ik maar eens de kans gehad om vroeger naar de zillion geweest te zijn dan )

Maar ik heb een vraag die "case" wordt die door de LJ(chris,...) geprogrammeerd of is dit iemand anders? En haalt je dan als LJ er gewoon een geweldige lichtshow uit?

greetz

----------


## jo vaes

Normaal doet een LJ alles (proggen+operaten), maar hoe dit in de versuz zit weet ik niet.

Greetz Jo

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rookie_
> 
> Hoi,
> 
> Maar ik heb een vraag die "case" wordt die door de LJ(chris,...) geprogrammeerd of is dit iemand anders? En haalt je dan als LJ er gewoon een geweldige lichtshow uit?
> 
> greetz



Hey rookey,

Shows in versuz zijn het werk van de twee vaste techniekers Chris en Sasha.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## STim

Nice gedaan met de ledtubes Tuurke  :Smile:  Jammer dat ze niet zoveel gebruikt worden! (als ik daar ben tenminste) Heb jij ook die lollige camera's op de wc's gehangen?

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> Hahaha, gaan ze een Maxxyz in de Versuz zetten? Is dit geen theatertafel? Volgens mij is de Versuz niet echt een theater. Maja, geld teveel zeker...
> 
> Zal eens in t weekend gaan kijken naar de LedTubkes



Nee we hebben geld te weinig, want ik had liever een GrandMA of een Hog II met wing gehad :-) 

De reden voor zo'n grote tafel is dat we hier ook een redelijk grote rig hebben hangen. Meer dan 2000 kanalen en een stuk of 20 verschillende groepen fixtures en dim. Je staat dat allemaal in je eentje te bedienen en dan moet je heel snel kunnen reageren en ingrijpen. Daarvoor heb je zo'n tafel nodig. 

De Maxxyz staat er om een maand of 2 te testen. Ik sta er met gemengde gevoelens tegenover. We zijn hem nu aan het programmeren en dat gaat best goed,maar hij heeft nog niet de snelheid van een Hog of MA. Bovendien, en dat is ook gelijk de zwaarste en belangrijkste test, hebben we hem nog niet tijdens de nachten zelf meegemaakt. Dat zal vanaf nu donderdag zijn. Wegens alle verbouwingen is er nu pas tijd om te tikken. Maar als hij het tijdens de nacht goed houdt en geen enkele vertraging meer heeft op playbacks... Maar dat zullen we donderdag zien  :Big Grin: 

Wel heel erg kut zijn de flashknoppen, die horen eerder op een kassa thuis dan een lichttafel. Geef mij die kleine klikknoppjes maar die op de meeste tafels zitten. 

Anayway, ik ga nu verder proggen, ik heb nog 2 dagen en met een nieuwe tafel heb je dat wel even nodig  :Smile:

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Ik vind de case ideaal voor fuiven/discotheken, maar je moet er ook tegoei mee kunnen werken... Ik begrijp niet wrm je voor een discotheek een hog/maxxyz wilt. Een hog is een heel fijne tafel, voor concerten, als je weet wat er komt. Maarja, wie wil nu niet 'state of the art' 'speelgoed'??




hoi Jo, het vervelende van een Case vind ik vooral de beperktheid in chasers (je kan er maar 4 onafhankelijk tegelijk runnen), 100mm faders en het feit dat er geen fatsoenlijk blindknop opzit en het gebrek aan stacks. 
Een Hog is een supertafel voor clubs en parties, omdat je heel snel kan ingrijpen, aanpassen, en vooral overrides maken. Maar een hog 1000 is dat net zo goed. Het gaat mij vooral om de software en het bedieningsgemak. Ik heb zelfs al avonden met Hog gedaan zonder ook maar één ding te proggen (daar was toen geen tijd voor, noodgeval)en enkel met de patch begonnen. En gewoon alles wat ik nodig had met blind te maken en vervolgens in een cue te storen die ik dan weer later kon gebruiken. Dat zegt iets over die tafel, toch?

Chris

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door STim_
> 
> Nice gedaan met de ledtubes Tuurke  Jammer dat ze niet zoveel gebruikt worden! (als ik daar ben tenminste) Heb jij ook die lollige camera's op de wc's gehangen?



Hey STim,

met de camera's heb ik niks te maken, was allang blij dat de tubes op tijd hingen. 

greetz Tuur

----------


## bartbomans

Krizz, ik vind dat als je nog niet met de Maxxyz geprogrammeerd of gewerkt hebt, je pas kritiek mag geven nadat je de tafel volledig onder de knie hebt. Mij lijkt het eerder dat je gewoon liever die Hog of GrandMA had gehad.

Kut flashknoppen? Ik heb daar totaal geen probleem mee hoor. 
Van die kleine klikknopjes, daar krijg ik het net van...
En van de snelheid van de laatste Maxxyz software, daar ben ik best tevreden van.
Als je de tafel nog niet echt geprogrammeerd hebt, is het dan niet normaal dat je nog een beetje je weg moet zoeken?
Al bij al is de leerkurve heel kort. Met alle tafels die ik al gebruikt heb was ik het snelst met de Maxxyz op weg.
De tafel doet nog geen auto presets, maar die heb ik ook niet nodig, want alle gobo's en kleuren zijn al beschikbaar vanuit de channel visualisation. Ik maak enkel presets voor de P/T en speciale combinaties zoals timings.
Groepen programmeer ik enkel in hoofdgroepen, en geen odd/even, 1/3,2/3,3/3 etc... want er is een heel krachtige filter tool beschikbaar waardoor die niet nodig is.
Die timing parameters van Delay/Fade die zijn f-e-n-o-m-i-n-a-a-l en snel!
Evenals de digital belts, daar kan je uren en uren mee programmeren. 
Met die ronde knopjes op de HOG en MA krijg ik altijd kramp van in mijn vingers na een nacht te programmeren.
Om Cues te editen, daar haal ik de meeste tijdswinst uit doordat ik niet de Cue moet ophalen in de programmer.
Maar ik merge gewoon veranderingen in een Cue. Dat werkt ook voor die timings.

----------


## mac500

Hey,

Ik volg dit forum ook regelmatig en ik las hier jullie commentaren over maxxyz.  Zelf ben ik LJ in Sotto's en wij draaien hier bijna 2 jaar met Maxxyz.   Tot enige tijd geleden heb ik ook problemen gehad met de tafel maar nu met de nieuwe software draait de tafel echt supersnel en stabiel.   In totaal zijn er bij mij een 4-tal volle dmx-lijnen wat neerkomt op een dikke 2000 dmx-kanalen.  Onlangs is er ook nog een playback-wing bijgekomen want aan de 10 standaard faders had ik niet genoeg.  Over het verschil in snelheid tussen Maxxyz en Case of Maxxyz en Hog kan ik jammergenoeg niet over meespreken aangezien ik op die tafels geen ervaring heb.   Voor Sotto's werkte ik in Kokorico en daar draait alles op Enigma.   Een jaar geleden stond ik ook sceptisch tegenover Maxxyz maar ondertussen heb ik alleen maar kunnen ervaren dat het een schitterede lichttafel is die zeker ook voor discotheken geschikt is.

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mac500_
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Ik volg dit forum ook regelmatig en ik las hier jullie commentaren over maxxyz.  Zelf ben ik LJ in Sotto's en wij draaien hier bijna 2 jaar met Maxxyz.   Tot enige tijd geleden heb ik ook problemen gehad met de tafel maar nu met de nieuwe software draait de tafel echt supersnel en stabiel.   In totaal zijn er bij mij een 4-tal volle dmx-lijnen wat neerkomt op een dikke 2000 dmx-kanalen.  Onlangs is er ook nog een playback-wing bijgekomen want aan de 10 standaard faders had ik niet genoeg.  Over het verschil in snelheid tussen Maxxyz en Case of Maxxyz en Hog kan ik jammergenoeg niet over meespreken aangezien ik op die tafels geen ervaring heb.   Voor Sotto's werkte ik in Kokorico en daar draait alles op Enigma.   Een jaar geleden stond ik ook sceptisch tegenover Maxxyz maar ondertussen heb ik alleen maar kunnen ervaren dat het een schitterede lichttafel is die zeker ook voor discotheken geschikt is.



Kan het dat wij nog samen op die maxxyz dag gezeten hebben? :Big Grin: 
En een beetje tevreden van die Maxxyz? Draait hij wat stabiel?

Grtz Koen

----------


## jo vaes

Hey Krizz

Wat jij allemaal zegt dat je met de hog kan, kan ik ook met de Case. En er zijn hier mensen op het forum die dat al gezien hebben dat ik dat doe. Ik wil niet grof zijn ofzo, maar ik vind een case het beste voor parties enzo, wrm zoveel chasers nodig? Als je uw effect generator goed gebruikt, dan heb je in principe die chasers nog niet eens nodig... Trouwens, je kan met de case ook heel makkelijk overrides doen, gewoon de MANUAL knop indrukken en met direct acces (is hetzelfde als pallets). Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik werk heeeeeeeel graag met hog maar niet voor parties enzo. Het is nu ook niet echt toevallig dat in heel veel discotheken een case staat want voor het geld van een case P1+ heb je easy een hog1000

Greetz Jo

----------


## mac500

Dag Koen,

Dat kan goed zijn dat we mekaar daar zijn tegengekomen.   Is al een tijdje geleden natuurlijk.   Ben zeer tevreden over onze Maxxyz.  De tafel is heel snel en op gebied van programmeren zeer handig wat altijd ten goede komt natuurlijk.

Groeten,

Filip

----------


## Krizz

Jo, ik snap wel wat je bedoelt, maar die faders zijn echt te lang en de een case is gewoon omslachtig, hoe je het ook draait of keert. Alles wat ik met een chaser kan doen, doe ik liever met een chaser dan via een effect, omdat ik dan veel meer controle heb. En overides maken met een case gaat wel, dat weet ik, maar ze weg clearen is weer iets anders. Het gaat allemaal met die case, maar met meer moeite. We hebben het hier drie jaar gedaan. Maar met deze maxxyz gaat het allemaal veel makkelijker :-) En de reden waarom heel de Belgische Clubscene is overladen met Case heeft meestal echt niet met de kwaliteiten te maken maar met het geld. Daarom zie je tegenwoordig ook nergens meer Highend (of zelfs Varilite) hangen.


Bart, ik geef deze tafel echt een kans, ik heb ook ondertussen al redelijk wat training achter de rug en er zitten zeker een hele hoop goede kanten aan de tafel. Ben er ook veel positiever tegenover gaan staan sinds die vertragingen uit de playbacks weg zijn. Alleen in een club heb ik die flashbuttons nogal vaak nodig voor mn pars en ander dimlicht en deze knoppen moet je al een halve cm indrukken voor er iets gebeurd. Mijn snelheid gaat hierdoor drastisch omlaag. Maar ik heb met R&D al een plan om hier omheen te werken via een midikeyboard. Kijken wat dat geeft. 

Shit is die discussie weer begonnen  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Chris

Hoi
Ik werk nu al een dik jaar met case. Elk weekend doe ik een show met deze tafel, 3/4 van de show zijn fuiven en de rest zijn kleine optredens of dansvoorstellingen..
Ik heb al eens een fuifje gedaan met HogPC, en een basiscursus gehad van de Hog1000.
Als we dan over de fuifbranche babbelen (dus ook club) dan is mijn persoonlijke mening dat daar totaal geen Hog thuis hoort!
Ik zeg eerlijk, ik ben geen ervaren lichtman met Hog maar de enkele keren dat ik met Hog heb gewerkt heb ik toch wat gevloekt.
Bijvoorbeeld om de snelheid van een effect te veranderen, dan heb je al 2 handen nodig om dit klaar te krijgen, snel is anders.
Op de case gebruik ik géén sequences! AL mijn effecten haal ik uit de effectgenerator, en AL de snelheden van ALLE effecten leg ik onder één schuif, zodat je bij een break heel snel kunt ingrijpen.
Ik vind de case dé tafel in deze branche.. Ik zeg niet dat Hog e.d. slechte tafels zijn, maar ze horen thuis bij de optredens waar je ervoor weet wat er gaat gebeuren.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Krizz

Weet je, ieder heeft zo zijn favoriete tafel. :-)

----------


## bartbomans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> 
> En de reden waarom heel de Belgische Clubscene is overladen met Case heeft meestal echt niet met de kwaliteiten te maken maar met het geld. Daarom zie je tegenwoordig ook nergens meer Highend (of zelfs Varilite) hangen.



Hmm... denk je dat die Case echt zo goedkoop is dat daarom iedereen ze neemt? Ik denk dat je dan veel van de personen in deze post in het gezicht slaat...

HighEnd is een ander verhaal, die brengen zelfs geen moving heads meer uit. Buiten een omgebouwde projector zoals de DL1, DL2 was al niet meer te zien in Frankfurt. De uitleg dat ze hun prototypes nodig hadden om hun productie op te starten is de grootste onzin die ik ze ooit horen vertellen heb.

----------


## Krizz

In vergelijking met een Maxxyz of een Hog of GrandMAis een Case toch wel iets goedkoper. 

Maar nogmaals ik laat me weer gaan, ieder zijn favoriete tafel toch? 

Enne... een rig met DL1s zie ik echt wel zitten :-) 

Chris

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Beste heren,

Ik werk nu bijna 2 jaar met de MaXxyz in een club in Nederland. Daarvoor heb ik gedraaid met een Avolites Saphire 1000 en 2000.
Ik wil niet meer ruilen, zelfs niet met een Diamond 4 van Avolites.
Zelf heb ik geen ervaring met een Whole-Hog of GrandMA, dus een vergelijking kan ik je niet geven.

De laatste update van de MaXXyz is gewoon super!! Vooral de snelheid en Chase opties met Learn Tempo zijn grandioos.
De nieuwe patch is veel simpeler dan de vorige maar in een discotheek doe je dat maar 1 keer als het goed is.

In Nederland draaien er momenteel 5 MaXXyz tafels in discotheken en de 6e en de 7e komen er aan voor de zomer.

Ik draai nu zelfs met MaXedia i.c.m. met de MaXXyz, dat is super!!

Krizz voor vragen omtrent hoe te werken met de MaXXyz in een discotheek kan je me rustig mailen. gschottert@home.nl

----------


## Krizz

Bedankt Gerrit, als ik vragen heb zal ik dat zeker doen!

----------


## Rookie

Hoi,

Ik ben eens benieuwd naar donderdag dan. Ik kom zeker naar de Versuz dan deze donderdag. En by the way chris je doet dat zeer goed daar ik heb respect voor je werk erg knap. Als ik ooit zover zou geraken zou ik blij zijn.

----------


## Rookie

IK ben gisteren in de versuz geweest knappe veranderingen gedaan! Ledtube is echt knap. En chris is het wat mee gevallen? Het zag er toch goed uit voor de eerste keer op de nieuwe tafel.

----------


## Dave C

Om de discussie over case/maxxyz/hog verder te zetten, 
ik ben Dave, ik doe op zaterdag de belichting in club famous te torhout, ook ik heb ze alle vergeleken en als pro case die-hard fan hebben we uiteindelijk voor iets helemaal anders gekozen namelijk de
chamsys magic q, die draait bijons perfect 6 dmx lijnen (nogal veel leds), eveneens draait ieh op het stabiele linux, ik geef toe dat er momenteel nogwel wat bugs aanwezig zijn maar de updates en support zijn gewoon uitstekend. Kwa functionaliteit kan je het vergelijken met een kruising tussen hog en maxxxyz. Het enige wat ik mis maar waar binnekort verandering in zal komen is de transparantie van de effect generator zoals je die op de case tafel hebt, deze is werkelijk uniek voor case en een gebrek bij vele andere tafels in mijn ogen, het is wel zo dat je deze moet beheersen en dat case ook niet meteen de meest gebruiksvriendelijke tafel is, tes kwestie van de logica doorhebben. Onze tafel (chamsys magic q) is uitstekend voor zowel show als club en met de meer transparantie in de effect generator wordt ie helemaal bom. Ook de kostprijs van deze tafel in vergelijking met een hog of maxxyz is een pak lager, en ze moet kwa functionaliteit zeker niet onderdoen, de enige grote beperking is dat deze tafel momenteel max 6 x 512 kanalen ondersteund dus beetje plannen kwa uitbreiding ...

Greetz
Dave

----------


## Krizz

Het viel best mee donderdag. Aan het eind vd avond ging het al wat vlotter dan in het begin. Het is best een ok tafel, maar nog geen Hog of Ma vind ik. Ook is hij een keer gecrashed en ben ik wel een aantal bugs tegen gekomen. We hebben ongeveer gemiddeld 60 cues tegelijk lopen, omdat alles transparant is geprogged, misschien dat dit veel is? Ik weet het niet. Ook is de tap timing dan niet zo super precies meer. Ik kan er nu nog niet echt een oordeel over vellen, ik ga er nog een paar weken mee werken en dan zien we wel. Bij mijn collega is hij net gecrashed. De verbinding tussen de 2 moederborden was weggevallen. Dat is tenminste wat het OS zei. Daar was ik al een beetje bang voor met 2x windows in 1 doos  :Big Grin:  
We hebben er nu ongeveer 35 % in gestoken. Een 360 Cues ong. Dus er is nog wat werk aan de winkel... 

Die chamsys ben ik ook heel erg geinterreseerd in. Ik heb even met de PC versie gespeeld en daar was ik zo mee weg.¨Patch en al. DAt is al een goed teken als je de handleiding niet nodig hebt  :Wink:  Ik ga deze tafel zeker binnenkort ook eens testen. En de faders zijn heel erg Hog 1000-achtig en dat is wel fijn. We'll see...

----------


## mac500

Dag Kris,

Welke softwareversie hebben jullie momenteel op maxxyz draaien ?

----------


## marc colemont

De softwareversie die ze momenteel gebruiken is versie 1.4.145 sinds Pinkster-maandag toen we hun technisch probleempje hebben opgelost. Daarvoor was het versie 1.4.141.

----------


## Krizz

Hoi Marc, jij ook hier [8D]

Ik heb er maandag geen problemen mee gehad, sinds die nieuwe software er op zit. Ik hoop dat t zo blijft. Bedankt voor de snelle service maandag! 

Chris

----------


## marc colemont

Dat is de bedoeling  :Wink:

----------


## LichtNichtje

@ krizz, is m gisteren (donderdag) nog vastgelopen ??

----------


## bartbomans

LichtNichtje, 
Van alle tafels die ik al gebruikt heb is de Maxxyz een van de stabielste tafels die ik ooit ben tegengekomen.
En ik draai bijna altijd betaversies...

----------


## marc colemont

Onze hoofdbetrachting is om zo stabiel mogelijke software uit te brengen. 
De beta-versies die jij download van de website Bart hebben al een hele cyclus achter de rug. 
Deze versies zijn al uitvoerig getest door een core van 30-50 alpha/beta users, 
en grotendeels hebben deze versies dan ook al weken gedraaid op de grotere shows tijdens de programmatie en/of Live-show. Bijvoorbeeld, onze laatste alpha versie staat nu te draaien in de VS op een show met 12 DMX universes, waarvan 7 universes vol met LED fixtures.

----------


## puin

Amai, tof forum al wa ze ni wille horen da laten ze verdwijnen. Kijk voor de amateurs is er speelgoed zoals case, grand MA,.... En voor de profs is er een hog. Als ge daar ni mee kunt leven get alive.

Is het ni Hollander? lol

----------


## stekelvarke

er is geloof ik in dit toppic al gezegd warom ze in versuz een case wouwden gebruiken en geen hog.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Amai, tof forum al wa ze ni wille horen da laten ze verdwijnen. Kijk voor de amateurs is er speelgoed zoals case, grand MA,.... En voor de profs is er een hog. Als ge daar ni mee kunt leven get alive.
> 
> Is het ni Hollander? lol



Er werden postings verwijderd die NIKS te maken hadden met de originele reden van dit topic.

Discussie hog - maxxyz moet kunnen, geen enkel probleem. Maar met loze kreten als 'xxx is beter, software van X trekt nergens op, etc' zonder verdere uitleg... die zijn idd verwijderd.
Liefst wat onderbouwing!

----------


## LJ Bert

Denk dat case in sommige gevallen beter geschikt is bv fuifjesdoor zijn enorme effecten generator.
maar als ik mag kiezen geef mij voor voor rock en rol en andere optredens evenementen dan maar een hog.

hoop je trouwens snel nog eens tegen te komen joeri maar aangezien den jos gene totz meer doet zal ik er ook wel nie zijn  :Smile:

----------


## Dave C

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Amai, tof forum al wa ze ni wille horen da laten ze verdwijnen. Kijk voor de amateurs is er speelgoed zoals case, grand MA,.... En voor de profs is er een hog. Als ge daar ni mee kunt leven get alive.
> 
> Is het ni Hollander? lol



Voor gebruik in een club waarover het hier nog steeds gaat
komt een hog in mijn ogen veel tekort! In een club ligt
er kwa muziek buiten de shows weinig vast en tenige dat
telt is een stuurtafel zo modulair mogelijk programeerbaar en snel in
interacties/toegang, en de enige die daar nog steeds met pakke
bovenuitsteekt is bij mijn weten nog steeds de case console, hoe oud en beperkt in andere functies hij ook moge wezen.

Kzou trouwens graag van Krizz willen weten of hij nog geen
heimwee heeft naar de case tafel. Hebben jullie trouwens
een wing ook voor de maxxyz?

Greetz
Dave

btw: zon uitspraken als case en grand MA voor amateurs doe je beter
niet, zegt genoeg over jouw "professioneel" gedrag.

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Ik vind de case ideaal voor fuiven/discotheken, maar je moet er ook tegoei mee kunnen werken... Ik begrijp niet wrm je voor een discotheek een hog/maxxyz wilt. Een hog is een heel fijne tafel, voor concerten, als je weet wat er komt. Maarja, wie wil nu niet 'state of the art' 'speelgoed'??



ik sluit me aan bij deze mening voor r&r werk is een hog een prima tafel maar voor het disco fuif gebeuren opteer ik toch liever voor een tafel als de case

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Amai, tof forum al wa ze ni wille horen da laten ze verdwijnen. Kijk voor de amateurs is er speelgoed zoals case, grand MA,.... En voor de profs is er een hog. Als ge daar ni mee kunt leven get alive.
> 
> Is het ni Hollander? lol



Oei oei, heb jij dit ook al gevonden  :Big Grin: 
Een GrandMa is anders ook niet slecht hoor! Daar kan ik best mee leven [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Krizz

@DAve Ja we werken hier met een wing, anders is het niet te doen. En ik denk dat Puin een grapje maakt, hem kennende  :Wink: 

Voor de discussie welke tafel het beste is voor clubs en parties, wij deden Zillion met een Hog en een wing, daar stonden we 10 meter schuinomhoog van de dj verwijderd. Ik kon dus echt niet zien wat er kwam. Maar daar werkte die tafel dus echt perfect, we hadden daar echt wel veel verschillende types scans omhoog hangen, maar als je het gewoon goed programmeerd is er echt geen vuiltje aan de lucht. Je met een Hog zo snel overrides maken dat je alles onmiddelijk kan aanpassen aan de muziek. Let wel dit is mijn persoonlijke visie, iedereen heeft vast z'n eigen favoriet om mee te werken. Het belangrijkste vind ik dat een tafel zich zo veel mogelijk aan mijn manier van werken moet kunnen aanpassen, en niet anders om... 

Chris

----------


## Krizz

Voor de follow up voor de Maxxyz:

We zijn onder tussen met nummer 2 bezig. Vorige maandag hebben ze een nieuwe neergezet met nieuwe software. Ik weet dus niet nu of die problemen door de software of door de hardware veroorzaakt werden. Heb iig van de oude problemen tot nu toe geen last, maar als ik bu echt hard begin te gaan op de tafel dan stallt hij. Ik heb het al met Marc van R&D over gehad en die gaat binnenkort eens mee kijken hoe ik dat voor elkaar krijg  :Wink:

----------


## marc colemont

Amai ik heb nog nooit zoveel opvolging gezien op een forum van een tafel die ergens pas gebruikt begint te worden door een gebruiker ;-
Wij hebben die tafel uitgewisseld omdat die een intern kabel probleem had.
Ik heb er automatisch de laatste versie opgezet 1.4.145. Ondertussen zijn we 148 aan het runnen... met een nieuwe uitgebreide Fanning feature.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door marc colemont_
> 
>  Ondertussen zijn we 148 aan het runnen... met een nieuwe uitgebreide Fanning feature.



YES Marc, nu maak je het nog mooier :Big Grin: 
Ik ben nauwelijks bekomen van 1.4.145, zo gaan we goed.
Ik zie hem wel verschijnen in mijn mailbox zodat ik hem direct bij Dieka te Markelo kan toepassen.
Binnenkort gaan we in de discotheek in Markelo mijn zaaltje voorzien met veel LED producten en wat extra fixtures, al een verzoek van een matrix op de lijst staan?? Nee, nu wel.

PS de demo's met MaXedia worden super ontvangen!! Hou de Nederlandse televisie in de gaten de komende weken....

----------


## puin

He Hollander wanneer gaat ge me is terug bellen??? Ik probeer u backstage te krijgen en ge antwoord ni. Ferm ik zal het onthouden. lol
't is al erg da ik u hier moet treffen.
GRTZ

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> He Hollander wanneer gaat ge me is terug bellen??? Ik probeer u backstage te krijgen en ge antwoord ni. Ferm ik zal het onthouden. lol
> 't is al erg da ik u hier moet treffen.
> GRTZ



[?]
Misschien is het dat ik een Hollander ben, maar ik begrijp er niets van. Wees aub wat duidelijker of bel gewoon nog een keertje.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Kijk voor de amateurs is er speelgoed zoals , grand MA,.... En voor de profs is er een hog.



Hoeveel naiviteit kan er in 1 persoon zitten vraag je je wel eens af... Wat een enorm on-intelligente opmerking vriend Puin...

Feit is heel simpel, dat de GrandMA  op zijn MINST zo goed is als de  Hog3 (zo niet beter), en al erg veel jaartjes stabiel in de top meedraait...

Laat je eerst eens wegwijs maken in de lichttafel wereld alvorens van deze uitspraken te doen... [V]

----------


## bartbomans

Welke tafel nu beter of slechter is is een persoonlijke smaak. Net zoals iemand die een bepaald automerk prefereerd.
Onze vriend Puin programmeerd zelf nooit een lichttafel als ik dit soort uitspraken zie van hem.
En een lichttafel en zijn software is altijd een momentopname. Ongelooflijk veel mensen vergeten dat.
Software updates voegen altijd nieuwe functies toe.
Als je puur naar de functies kijkt dan is op dit moment de GrandMa het meest 'af' ja, 
omdat de software zijn hele cyclus heeft doorlopen. 
De GrandMa zit nu zowat op het einde van zijn cyclus.
Tafels zoals de HogIII en Maxxyz zijn nog jong en in volle ontwikkeling. 
Daar moet je het erbij nemen dat nog niet alle toeters-en-bellen in de huidige software zit.
Dat heeft ook zijn voordeel dat de nieuwe functies die bijkomen ook afgestemd zijn op de nieuwe noden in onze lichtwereld. Zoals bijvoorbeeld al die media servers die op ons afkomen tegenwoordig.  
Mijn persoonlijke smaak gaat vooral naar de Maxxyz omdat die voor mij heel logisch in elkaar zit. 
Ook de effect generator van de Maxxyz is de max, en heel vergelijkbaar met die van de Case.
Met de HogIII moet ik veel meer mijn weg zoeken in hun nieuwe command line syntax en is voor mij te onstabiel met de huidige DP boxen. 

Ofwel kies je voor de lange termijn met een jonge tafel die nog veel software updates gaat krijgen en die de lichtwereld de komende jaren nog op de voet zal volgen. Ofwel kies je voor een 'gevestigde waarde' en weet je wat je kan verwachten van de tafel, maar dan weet je ook wat je kan verwachten voor de toekomst... 

By the way R&D International, jullie nieuwe fanning is revolutionair! Die curve en de offset functies..., wow.

----------


## marc colemont

Bedankt Bart voor de complimenten.

Inderdaad je hebt over het algemeen twee soorten gebruikers zoals je uitgelegd hebt. 
Ofwel gebruiken ze de tafel pas vanaf het moment dat ze alle toeters-en-bellen heeft, 
of je hebt gebruikers die vanaf het begin mee op de kar springen en door hun feedback mee bepalen hoe de features er gaan uitzien. Een voorbeeld daarvan is die laatste fanning-feature, deze is via symposiums uitvoerig besproken and dan getest door de core beta-testers alvorens ze op het net wordt gezet. 
Ook via deze symposiums laten wij onze planning meebepalen van welke features eerst komen al dan niet.

----------


## bartbomans

Gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid, zijn er verschillen tussen die twee groepen gebruikers als je dat per land vergelijkt?

----------


## marc colemont

Per land zou ik het niet indelen, eerder per continent.
In de VS zijn ze vanaf het begin met de Maxxyz begonnen, uiteraard zitten daar dan ook de meeste beta-testers en wordt de Maxxyz frequent gebruikt.
Hier in Europa was de tendens eerder af te wachten. Maar het is stevig aan het veranderen. Mede doordat world tours van Amerikaanse bands met de Maxxyz regelmatig voorbij komen.

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> ...



Nee nee, was voor mij bedoeld  :Wink:

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> ...




AJB, neem het Puin niet te kwalijk, dit is een uit de context gerukt grapje van vroeger. Hij weet ook wel wat een GrandMA kan.   :Wink:

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bartbomans_
> 
> De GrandMa zit nu zowat op het einde van zijn cyclus.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ofwel kies je voor de lange termijn met een jonge tafel die nog veel software updates gaat krijgen en die de lichtwereld de komende jaren nog op de voet zal volgen. Ofwel kies je voor een 'gevestigde waarde' en weet je wat je kan verwachten van de tafel, maar dan weet je ook wat je kan verwachten voor de toekomst...



Onzin.

Bedankt é.

----------


## jo vaes

Waarom is dit onzin? Ik trek je antwoord niet in twijfel, maar het zou fijn zijn indien je je standpunt een beetje duidelijk zou maken.

Greetz Jo

----------


## puin

ok,

alle respect voor mensen die nieuwe dingen proberen en testen. Maar er zijn enkele dingen waardoor ik mijn standpunt toch wil verdedigen.
In het begin van de Maxyz hebben ze Eurosong preselecties komen doen met de Maxyz omdat de operater deze wou uitproberen, echter na 2 liveshows heeft hij gesmeekt om asap een hog te brengen. 

En over 2 ding ben ik het eens, toen was hog3 ook ni stabiel ma ik heb het zeker ni specifiek over hog3, een 2 kan ook nog altijd goed mee. Maar ondertussen is deze wel stabiel geworden en zijn ze ook al bezig met nieuwe functies te integreren. En het zal wel, tenminste ik hoop het dat ondertussen de maxyz ook een stuk verbeterd is. 

Het gerucht dat hog meer voor rock en roll geschikt zou zijn en minder voor discotheken vind ik ook onterecht op de nieuwe hog zit immers een tap speed instelling bv. Alles is er veel duidelijker en overzichtelijker. 

Als laatste wil ik effe iets opmerken. Wij ontvangen veel internationale groepen, Nick Cave, REM, Shakira, Moby, Live, Prodigy,
Phil Collins, ... kan nog lang doorgaan. Ma ik heb al dikwijls een hog 2 of 3 zien liggen, een grand MA kom je ook tegen ma een Maxyz ben ik nog nooit tegengekomen.

Met alle respect en het zal ieder zijn goesting en smaak wel zijn maar ik denk da Maxyz in de toekomst en nu niet aan Hog 3 kan tippen.

PS, Ja ik duw soms wel is op een tafel, en een hog is niet de enige die ik ooit gezien heb. 

Grtz, 
Puin

----------


## AJB

Kijk dit is dat iets genuanceerder, daar kunnen we op inhaken...

Allereerst misverstand 1; de hog3 is stabiel....even denken;. NEE !
Je andere opmerking dat hog2 stabiel is volkomen juist

De grandMA = volkomen stabiel
en lullig voor jou maar waar; ook de Maxxyz is inmiddels stabiel
Verder gaan in deze leugue;
Compulite Vector = stabiel
Compulite Sabre = regelrechte garbage
Virtuoso = volkomen stabiel


Dus enkel dat hogje 3 loopt achter qua stabiliteit... Ik ben volkomen met je eens dat mensen de tafel graag gebruiken, maar laat je niet misleiden door stabiliteit... Men kiest de hog op practische overwegingen (en er zitten een hele partij prachtige functies op hoor..) Stabiliteit zit hem vooral in de DP communicatie (althans voorzover ik zelf een aantal keren heb ondervonden). Met name tijdens het programmeren gaat het fout, tijdens show heb ik nog geen vastlopers gehad.


De Amerikaanse tours die nu draaien met de Maxxyz zijn onder andere die van Erik Wade, de programmeur/operator van Peter Morse (als je die niet kent check petermorse.com)... Dat zijn geen kleine jongens Puin... denk aan; Madonna, Usher, Brian Adams, etc.etc.


grtz Arvid

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Kijk dit is dat iets genuanceerder, daar kunnen we op inhaken...
> 
> Allereerst misverstand 1; de hog3 is stabiel....even denken;. NEE !
> Je andere opmerking dat hog2 stabiel is volkomen juist
> 
> De grandMA = volkomen stabiel
> en lullig voor jou maar waar; ook de Maxxyz is inmiddels stabiel
> ...



Sorry, maar ik kan een maxxyz moeilijk stabiel noemen. Hij is bij mij vorige week op een avond 5 x gecrashed. Zodra ik een beetje snelheid begin op te bouwen ging ie neer. Pas op, de tafel zelf en de gedachtegang erachter zijn echt wel ok, maar echt stabiel kan ik hem (nog) niet noemen...

----------


## AJB

Ik begreep van een aantal pro-users, dat de laatste release stabiel is... Gebruik je de nieuwste software versie ?

----------


## puin

Pro Users?

Lol

mag ik weten wie deze mensen zijn?

En een Hog3 is WEL stabiel! doe de test, zet een avond een hog 3 neer in versuz en een avond een maxyz, we zullen zien.

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Pro Users?
> 
> Lol
> 
> mag ik weten wie deze mensen zijn?
> 
> En een Hog3 is WEL stabiel! doe de test, zet een avond een hog 3 neer in versuz en een avond een maxyz, we zullen zien.



Iemand beetje bevooroordeeld  :Big Grin: 

Maar je moet ook kijken naar hoe lang ze al bezig zijn aan de Hog3 vs Maxxyz...

----------


## marc colemont

Ja Krizz heeft wat pech met onze 0-serie tafels van bij ons op de R&D.
Het was een tijdelijke oplossing. 
Ondertussen is er een 'echt' productie model onderweg naar hun deze week.

----------


## jo vaes

De meeste bedrijven die ik ken, die wachten momenteel met een nieuwe tafel voor de 'toekomst' te kopen... Ze willen eerst zien dat de tafel zich bewezen heeft. En hiermee bedoel ik hog3/maxxyz enzo... Ik praat hier niet over een hog 2, ik weet wel dat die tafel zich al bewezen heeft enzovoort... Trouwens, als discotheektafel kan Chamsys ook redelijk goed mee, heeft veel dingen van hog en veel dingen van Case in zijn software zitten !!!

Greetz Jo

----------


## bartbomans

Ik wou net al zeggen, dat moet een hardware probleem zijn met geheugen ofzo, want 5x crashen op een avond heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt of gehoord.
De Maxxyz draait echt wel stabiel. 6 maanden geleden was de software nog wat traag te noemen, maar daar is nu ook geen probleem meer mee.

De Hog3 software zelf zal wel stabiel draaien misschien, maar de communicatie tussen de DP boxen loopt vaak spaak vanaf het moment dat je veel universes gebruikt. En hoe meer kanalen tergelijkertijd veranderen zoals universes met LED's hoe onstabieler de verbindingen worden. Bij Kylie heb ik het zelfs twee keer tijdens de show gezien. Het begint met universes die traag worden en dan de helft van de rig die wegviel. Gelukkig tijdens nummers die traag waren...
Op het LightNetwork zeggen de boys van Hog zelf om niet meer dan 2 universes per box te hangen. En dat die DP boxen nooit ontworpen zijn in het achterhoofd houdende om daar Cues mee te runnen die constant alle waarden van een universe veranderd. Zoals LED fixtures die faden tussen kleuren. Dit zijn hun woorden, deze vind ik niet uit.

----------


## Dave C

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> De meeste bedrijven die ik ken, die wachten momenteel met een nieuwe tafel voor de 'toekomst' te kopen... Ze willen eerst zien dat de tafel zich bewezen heeft. En hiermee bedoel ik hog3/maxxyz enzo... Ik praat hier niet over een hog 2, ik weet wel dat die tafel zich al bewezen heeft enzovoort... Trouwens, als discotheektafel kan Chamsys ook redelijk goed mee, heeft veel dingen van hog en veel dingen van Case in zijn software zitten !!!
> 
> Greetz Jo



Blij dat nog eens iemand iets over de chamsys zegt  :Smile:  Alhoewel ik moet toegeven als ik in de post van bart lees over de hog3 "En hoe meer kanalen tergelijkertijd veranderen zoals universes met LED's hoe onstabieler de verbindingen worden", hiervan had de chamsys ook weleens last in de vorige software versie, kwa update snelheid bleef ieh weleens haperen als er een hoop effecten naast elkaar draaien die ervoor zorgen dat 80% van de kanalen updates dienen te krijgen. Sinds de laatste software update geen last meer van. Het aantal dmx universes wordt trouwens uitgebreid van 6 naar voorlopig 12 samen met nog een pak andere updates. Kwa stabiliteit enkel nogwat bugs tegengekomen tijdens het programeren, tijdens het live spelen geen enkele crash meer gehad ook niet als ge tegen 56?54!65 keypresses per seconde gelijk in een club/discotheek dinges ligt te changen/overwriten  :Smile: 

Weet er trouwens iemand wanneer de pc versie van de maxxyz eraan komt?
Zou de software graag is wat beter verkennen.

Greetz
Dave

----------


## marc colemont

Op dit moment zijn wij bezig met de ontwikkeling van de MaxxyzPC... more news to come.

----------


## LJ Tom

Beetje verder offtopic, maar bon:

Zijn dit ook de systemen zoals er nu ook al vele in het Park van Bokrijk gebruikt worden?





> citaat:_Geplaatst door marc colemont_
> 
> Op dit moment zijn wij bezig met de ontwikkeling van de MaxxyzPC... more news to come.

----------


## marc colemont

Inderdaad daar staan 46 embedded systemen samen te draaien op Maxxyz PC fiber netwerk (14 KM fiber verbindingen). Nog voor de huidige Maxxyz als tafel bestond. 
Een server in het kasteel beheerd alle lichtstanden individueel voor elke Maxxyz en time-code voor de shuttle (Bokrijk by night). De time-code versturen we via een eigen gecodeerd radiosignaal met een sterke zender vanaf het dak van het kasteel naar de shuttle die daar de multikanaals audio syncroniseerd. Als het radiosignaal zou wegvallen dan blijven onze printen in de shuttle verder time-code genereren totdat er terug signaal binnenkomt.
Dus de PC versie bestaat voor ons al lang en in verschillende vormen. We passen nu onze modules aan zodat die op een normale XP versie kan draaien en op allerlei configuraties installeerd...

----------


## LJ Tom

yeps inderdaad.
heb een tijdje terug het geheel zien draaien toen ze een pc hebben ver/bijgeplaatst hebben.

zonder meer knap, technologisch hoogstandje!





> citaat:_Geplaatst door marc colemont_
> 
> Inderdaad daar staan 46 embedded systemen samen te draaien op Maxxyz PC fiber netwerk (14 KM fiber verbindingen). Nog voor de huidige Maxxyz als tafel bestond. 
> Een server in het kasteel beheerd alle lichtstanden individueel voor elke Maxxyz en time-code voor de shuttle (Bokrijk by night). De time-code versturen via een gecodeerd radiosignaal met een sterke zender vanaf het dak van het kasteel naar de shuttle die daar de multikanaals audio syncroniseerd. Als het radiosignaal zou wegvallen dan blijven onze printen in de shuttle verder time-code genereren totdat er terug signaal binnenkomt.
> Dus de PC versie bestaat voor ons al lang. We passen nu onze modeules aan zodat die op een normale XP versie kan draaien en op allerlei configuraties installeerd...

----------


## LichtNichtje

En dan zeggen dat de Maxxyz een minderwaardige tafel is,
Dacht het niet hoor!!

----------


## bartbomans

http://forums.delphiforums.com/light...Reading+%3E%3E

Joel Young heeft net een zware show geprogrammeerd met de Maxxyz voor diegenen die denken dat de software niet stabiel is.

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bartbomans_
> 
> http://forums.delphiforums.com/light...Reading+%3E%3E
> 
> Joel Young heeft net een zware show geprogrammeerd met de Maxxyz voor diegenen die denken dat de software niet stabiel is.



Denken [?] Ik maak het zelf mee. Normaal gezien komt morgen nummer 3 en die zou helemaal ok moeten zijn. Ik hoop het...

Verder valt het me wel op dat het vooral collegas van over de oceaan zijn die dat ding meepakken op tour.

----------


## axs

Oa Britney Spears Onyx Hotel tour draaidde op Maxxyz, ben toen op uitnodiging van de LD Steve Cohen een blik gaan werpen op de Maxxyz.
Hij was toen erg te spreken over oa de effects-engine.

Lopen verder nog wel enkele grote tours en producties op Maxxyz.

----------


## Krizz

Ja, ok, maar dat is dus een Amerikaan?

----------


## Rookie

Gisteren was het weer van da krizz tafel weeral gecrasched? Maar goed dat niet al je lampjes op de muziek beginnen mee te flikkeren op het moment dat je de tafel vervangt. Zet je dan de case terug? En je ziet wel het verschil hoor wanneer je terug met de case aan het werken was een geweldige show. Alleen spijtig van een deel van de led's. Ma het was weer dik in orde.

Grtz

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> Lopen verder nog wel enkele grote tours en producties op Maxxyz.



Check de sites:
http://www.maxxyz.com/ref.asp
http://www.maxxyz.com/allstories.asp

Hier staan er een aantal op. Misschien weet Marc van R&D Internationaal er nog meer.

----------


## bartbomans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> 
> Ja, ok, maar dat is dus een Amerikaan?



Wat heeft dat daar nu mee te maken? 
Je denkt dat die vlugger content zijn met welke tafel ze gebruiken?
Wanneer Usher in Vorst Nationaal was vorig jaar heb ik met Eric Wade gesproken, de Maxxyz operator. Als je voor LD Peter Morse moet werken dan is dat stressen zei hij, want die heeft totaal geen geduld. 
Dan wil je gewoon geen tafel voor je staan hebben die tijdens de programmatie problemen geeft. Want dan moet hij volgende keer niet meer werken voor Peter.
Vroeger moest hij 2-3 Hog2 tafels aan het elkaar linken via MIDI om een show te kunnen draaien. Nu neemt hij alleen nog een Maxxyz waarbij hij al shows mee heeft gedraait die op 22 universes propvol gepatched waren. Alle functies zitten er nog niet in, maar hij liet knappe trucks zien hoe hij moet de software versie die hij toen had al fantastische dingen uit de tafel kon toveren. Want daarom was ik eigenlijk met hem gaan praten want ik dacht dat hij zeker een andere software versie moest hebben dan waar ik mee werkte. Bij shows van Morse zie je bijna nooit een volledige lichtstand veranderen, maar die vloeit over in de volgende cue.

----------


## marc colemont

Op dit moment zijn er nog een heleboel tours aan het opstarten, vanuit de states ja Krizz  :Wink: . En er zijn een paar vette namen bij, waarvan er een aantal ook de Benelux doorkruisen. 
Ik ben deze week even gaan kijken bij System of a down, die op dit moment hun Europese tour bezig zijn. Daar gebruiken ze de Maxxyz en de Matrix (voor de Pixel lines). Die 40 Atomics (met Atomic scrollers) worden daar deftig gebruikt mag ik wel zeggen. Volgende keer zonnebril mee, want die staan allemaal richting publiek.

----------


## bartbomans

Marc, De Video Music Awards vorig jaar was dat ook niet met Maxxyz?

----------


## marc colemont

Yep

----------


## walter

die 24 8lite blindertjes zijn wel voorzien van acl lampjes

----------


## puin

Was van het weekend in Versuz,

heb even op die maxyz doos geduwt. 1 ding is zeker hij is sneller geworden!
Kwa stabiliteit ben ik het nog niet eens de Krizz en Sasha klagen nog steeds over onhandige werkwijzen en over een overrun van de processor waardoor que's niet doorkomen.

Als het hard moet gaan vrees ik dat hij het weer gaat begeven.
Al hetgene gebaseerd is op Bill Gates vrees ik dat het niet zal halen. Ook pandora's boxen bij Marco vertonen problemen enkel dankzij Bill.

PS het duurt 10 min om te starten en je show in te laden. Is dit niet een beetje lang?

----------


## zjeten

ok,ik ben een leek in grote tafels kennen en bedienen maar ben hier wel aan het bijleren.(wat de bedoeling is niet?)
Ik zal er volgend jaar normaal instappen in de grote tafels als ik afgestudeerd ben als podiumtechnieker.(dan proberen wat bij te scholen)
In school gaan ze ook een grote tafel kopen.
wat doen ze best?
en mijn leraar koopt de kleine vista van jands.
kan hij tippen aan een maxyz of helemaal andere werkwijze?
voor en nadelen of nog te nieuw?!
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## AJB

boyz, dit gaat wel erg off-topic... Het onderwerp is Versuz...

Vragen over lichttafels kunnen in het betreffende forum onderdeel...

----------


## badboyscrew

het is een Vista en zou er heel blij mee zijn als ik jou was 
Is gewoon een unieke tafel

----------


## LJ Bert

Denk niet dat de vista een kleine tafel is 8 universes is niet niks maar miss dat soort discussies voeren bij het topic over jands tafels.

----------


## STim

Gister was ik in Versuz en de tafel crashte weer als ik me niet vergis ?
Ik denk dat Sascha licht aant doen was (halflang blond haar) en ineens alles donker, mx-4s die beginnen te flippen en bij de LJ vollebak met panelen aant slepen.
Terug naar de case gegaan dan ?
Toch jammer !

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Was van het weekend in Versuz,
> 
> heb even op die maxyz doos geduwt. 1 ding is zeker hij is sneller geworden!
> Kwa stabiliteit ben ik het nog niet eens de Krizz en Sasha klagen nog steeds over onhandige werkwijzen en over een overrun van de processor waardoor que's niet doorkomen.
> 
> Als het hard moet gaan vrees ik dat hij het weer gaat begeven.
> Al hetgene gebaseerd is op Bill Gates vrees ik dat het niet zal halen. Ook pandora's boxen bij Marco vertonen problemen enkel dankzij Bill.
> ...



Inderdaad 10 minuten is wel erg lang...
maar om even te reageren op je Bill-verhaal.
Ben ook niet echt een Bill-gates software fan, maar als de problemen echt bij de Windows liggen en deze problemen raken niet opgelost, dan kunnen de mensen van R&D misschien overwegen om over te stappen naar Linux.

Trouwens, het is niet dat de software van Billy @ USA niet deugd, dat de software van R&D ook niet deugd (oké, fouten heb je wel altijd in t begin). Heb al veel lovende reacties gehoord op o.a. fan-functie, effect-engine.

----------


## tuurKE

Hey allemaal, vermits dit eigelijk een fotoforum is ff enkele foto's van de nieuwe ledtubes in de Versuz.









Greetz Tuur

----------


## zjeten

de truss contstructie ,draait da rond in de versuz zoals de kokorico?
of zijn het de armen alleen die op en neer gaan?
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door zjeten_
> 
> de truss contstructie ,draait da rond in de versuz zoals de kokorico?
> of zijn het de armen alleen die op en neer gaan?
> mvg
> jeffrey



Constructie draait nie rond, alleen de armen gaan op en neer en draaien.

greetz Tuur

----------


## puin

Kokkoriko belachelijke zaak, Copy van Zillion. Heeft ideen van frank gestolen en zich er zelf rijk mee proberen te maken. Redelijk belachelijk

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door puin_
> 
> Kokkoriko belachelijke zaak, Copy van Zillion. Heeft ideen van frank gestolen en zich er zelf rijk mee proberen te maken. Redelijk belachelijk



Inderdaad, maarja, wat wordt er tegenwoordig niet gekopieerd (heb jij van alles de officiële software?)
Dit duidt enkel op de oncreatieve geest van diegene die het gewoon klakkeloos overnemen.

Maar daarom de Kokkorico bij voorbaat veroordelen, vind ik ook niet juist. Dan kun je ook stellen dat er "ideen" uit de zillion naar de versuz gegaan zijn. 
En de modale discotheekbezoeker zal er geen hol om geven of t gepikt is of niet...

----------


## zjeten

Ik vind het juist wat lichtnichtje zegt.
en wie heeft trouwens het idee uitgetekend.Het kan ook zijn dat techno construct het zelfde wilde maken als in de zillion.Is het trouwens niet zo dat de kokorico van techno construct is? 
.Kokorico is een zaak die goed draait en waar ik mij altijd super amuseer.Kben trouwens blij dat er kopie van is.Want in de zillion ben ik nooit geraakt.
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Krizz,

Ik ben eigenlijk benieuwd hoe het nu met de MaXXyz en jou gaat. Ben je er al vriendjes mee geworden?

Probeer de Case uit je hoofd te zetten (overigens zeer goede lichttafel), en probeer voor jezelf een systeem op te zetten waarmee jij uit de voeten kan.
Als ik je op enige wijze kan helpen moet je me maar even bellen of kom een keer naar Dieka van de Kruusweg te Markelo (Nederland), dan ik je mijn werkwijze demonstreren.
Qua aantallen spots is het niet te vergelijken met de Versuz maar het principe is het zelfde.
Ook bestaat er een mogelijkheid dat ik naar de Versuz kan afreizen, dan kunnen we samen even het e.e.a. bekijken.

----------


## William

Beste Gerrit.

Even mijn compimenten over de maxxyz! Heb een korte cursus gehad van een kennis van me en ben er erg over te spreken. We zijn helaas nog niet toegekomen aan het patchen etc maar hebben het die dag bij het operate gedeelte gehouden. Helaas wel jammer van de crash tijdens de cursus en de lange opstarttijd van de tafel (Windows heh :Big Grin: )

Ben erg te spreken over de toegangkelijkheid van de shapes en het aanpassen ervan zoals de wait & wave fucntie. Ook alles is makkelijk te programmeren door midden van de presets etc. Enige jammere vind ik de bandfaders. Maar dat zal wel meer wennen zijn denk ik.

Al met al vind ik het een geweldige tafel die (eenmaal stabiel) zeer zeker een plaats verdient tussen de grote der lichttafels

Groetjes,

William

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Hurricane_
> We zijn helaas nog niet toegekomen aan het patchen etc maar hebben het die dag bij het operate gedeelte gehouden.



Laat patchen nu de basics zijn van een tafel... niet enkel het adresseren, maar ook het toewijzen van fixturenummers, inverten van posities en home functies toekennen... lijkt mij dus een totaal verkeerd begin van de cursus...





> citaat:
> Al met al vind ik het een geweldige tafel die (eenmaal stabiel) zeer zeker een plaats verdient tussen de grote als WHG III (Ook nog niet helemaal stabiel) GrandMA etc.



Waar basseer je je die mening op?
Ik laat ook wel eens een hog3 crashen (en meer dan iemand anders zoals velen wel weten [:I]) maar dat een WH3 op zich niet zo stabiel zou zijn als een Maxxyz...
Wat de DP betreft kan ik je misschien wel gelijk geven, maar op softwaregebied...
Maxxyz is en blijft een disco tafel, die voor live gebruik bij mij nog steeds zijn status niet verdient heeft.


Groetjes,

William
[/quote]

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> Krizz,
> 
> Ik ben eigenlijk benieuwd hoe het nu met de MaXXyz en jou gaat. Ben je er al vriendjes mee geworden?
> 
> Probeer de Case uit je hoofd te zetten (overigens zeer goede lichttafel), en probeer voor jezelf een systeem op te zetten waarmee jij uit de voeten kan.
> Als ik je op enige wijze kan helpen moet je me maar even bellen of kom een keer naar Dieka van de Kruusweg te Markelo (Nederland), dan ik je mijn werkwijze demonstreren.
> Qua aantallen spots is het niet te vergelijken met de Versuz maar het principe is het zelfde.
> Ook bestaat er een mogelijkheid dat ik naar de Versuz kan afreizen, dan kunnen we samen even het e.e.a. bekijken.



hoi Gerrit,

Bedankt voor je aangeboden hulp, maar tussen mij en de Maxxyz is het uiteindelijk niet goed gekomen. 
Ik vind het qua filosofie best wel een ok tafel, maar toch niet helemaal door de softwareproblemen en ik haat die flashtoetsen. Ik weet het, iedere tafel moet inslijten en dat was ook geen probleem. Ik ben Hog gewoon en MA ken ik ook, het heeft allemaal een beetje van elkaar weg. We hebben het 6 weken geprobeerd en R&D heeft er werkelijk alles aangedaan om het ons naar ons zin te maken, maar het klikt niet. Niks aan te doen.

We krijgen binnen een week of 2 een MagicQ300 van Chamsys om te testen. Daar ben ik ook heel benieuwd naar. En als dat niet gaat dan moeten we toch naar Hog toe (II of III). 
Ik laat wel iets weten!

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> 
> 
> We krijgen binnen een week of 2 een MagicQ300 van Chamsys om te testen. Daar ben ik ook heel benieuwd naar. En als dat niet gaat dan moeten we toch naar Hog toe (II of III). 
> Ik laat wel iets weten!



Laat zeker iets weten over de Chamsys!!

Binnenkort een (fatsoenlijke) kennismaking met deze tafel en aan de reacties van gebruikers op dit forum is de tafel wel oké!!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Maxxyz is en blijft een disco tafel, die voor live gebruik bij mij nog steeds zijn status niet verdient heeft.



Daar ben ik het volkomen mee oneens. Werken in een disco is constant live werken!!! Elk nummer wat de Dj ter gehore brengt is nieuw en vraagt om aanpassing van de show. Ik heb geen setlijst waarop exact staat waten wanneer hij die avond gaat draaien en in welk tempo.
De ene keer een kleine verandering de andere keer een complete omslag. Dit dient zeer snel te verlopen, en gaat super met de MaXXyz.
Ik heb de ideale manier gevonden op de MaXXyz om dit voor elkaar te krijgen en velen hebben mijn structuur met succes gekopieerd.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> en ik haat die flashtoetsen.



Beste Krizz,

Die Flash toetsen moest ik ook erg aan wennen als je jaren achter een Avolites hebt gestaan. Je voelt niet echt de "tik" van de toets.
Maar ik heb er nu vrede mee, het is niet anders.

----------


## William

zouden we mijn naam uit de quote willen halen? :Big Grin: 

Ik ben namelijk WEL fan van de maxxyz!

William

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> ...



Ik kan er toch echt niet mee leven, als ik bv onze leds in pak 4 groepen verdeel om wat mee te pingelen en ik wil ze alle 4 exact tegelijk flashen, dan krijg je dat noooit voor elkaar met die diepe flash knoppen. Bij een tv, theater of concert, maakt dat niet zoveel uit, want dan werk je toch met stacks, maar op een festival of in een club, waar je die knoppen juist wel veel gebruikt, daar is dat echt niet te doen. Je raakt gewoon de helft van je snelheid kwijt door dat je zo diep moet induwen.

----------


## bartbomans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> [Wat de DP betreft kan ik je misschien wel gelijk geven, maar op softwaregebied...
> Maxxyz is en blijft een disco tafel, die voor live gebruik bij mij nog steeds zijn status niet verdient heeft.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> William



Met die uitspraak ben ik het volledig oneens.
Als de Maxxyz in de Benelux maar enkel wil gebruikt worden in de Disco's dan kan je dat op dit moment beweren ja.
In de rest van de wereld wordt hij hoofdzakelijk gebruikt voor Touring en TV.
En ik zeg niet dat een tafel niet kan crashen, maar jullie laten het hier uitschijnen dat de Maxxyz niets anders doet dan crashen.
Ik heb daar hier geen problemen mee, en op de buitenlandse forums zie ik daar ook geen rapporten over over dat constant crashen.
Wat je altijd moet in het oog houden is of er niets in de command line staat te wachten, waardoor je denkt dat hij niks meer wil doen. 

Ik ben ook eens een kijkje gaan kijken in de Versuz. Wat ik gezien heb is dat de Playback buttons heel raar geprogrammeerd zijn.
Blijkbaar zitten er bijna geen 'looks' geprogrammeerd, maar alles zit in heel kleine individuele Cues. 
Daarmee kan je natuurlijk eender wat opbouwen, maar die LJ zit daar ik weet niet hoeveel Cues te drukken alvorens een look naar boven komt. Op die manier vermoed ik dat je snel op 100 Cuelisten zit die simultaan staan te draaien, wat totaal niet nodig is?
Ik wist al niet waarom er veranderingen in de playback buttons waren in de laatste software updates. Heeft R&D daarom die extra playback bank buttons en de multi select Cue bijgemaakt?
Ikzelf gebruik ook veel de playback buttons dus dat zijn leuke aanpassingen.
Ik zou aanraden van wat Cue-stacks te maken van 'Looks' waarbij je snel naar een basis stand kan gaan via [Cue]+[nummer]+[enter], en dan de playback buttons gebruiken om in die lichtstand aanpassingen te maken zoals color bumps, andere posities, gobo's.
Qua stabiliteit heb ik op deze manier totaal geen probleem met de tafel. 

En sorry die quotes die ik lees dat de XP embedded niet goed zou zijn is bullshit. Waarom zou Linux beter zijn? R&D zal ook niet over 1 nacht ijs gegaan zijn om voor dit platform te kiezen.
Zelfs de Hog iPC draait nu op XP embedded! Net als een stuk van de Compulite Vector.

----------


## Dave C

FF op bart reageren, die tafel moet gewoon stabiel zijn eenders hoe je ze programeert of gebruikt, en bij mij op de chamsys runnen er ook zeer veel cues/cuestacks tegelijkertijd. De tafel moet ook blijven functioneren als je er tege hoge snelheid (neem maar wat is accenten in muziek) op ligt te rammen bij wijze van spreken zonder dat er delay optreed. Je kan idd paar bouwstenen maken om derna met de modulaire losse cues aanpassingen te maken maar dit verhindert nog niet dat er veel cue's tegelijkertijd draaien. De tafel moet eveneens snel werken, met die flash buttons heb ik ook serieuze problemen en zoals krizz al zei de logica van de software lijkt mij idd prima in elkaar te zitten net zoals de case software in der tijd. Voor het weinige dat ik met de maxxyz al geexperimenteerd heb lijkt me deze tafel minder geschikt voor discogebruik.

btw: Krizz laat me gerust weten wanneer jullie de chamsys in gebruik hebben voor test, ik hoor/zie graag jouw bevindingen of programeer werkwijze.

Greetz
Dave
lj club famous zaterdag

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Beste Bart,

Ik ben het volledig met je eens. :Big Grin:  Ik heb ook een goede "work arround" gevonden op de MaXxyz voor disco gebruik. Ik snap de problemen van de heren in de Versuz wel maar je moet soms je verstand voorrang geven aan je gevoel en gaat het uiteindelijk goed komen. Een kwestie van lange adem hebben.

ps van die Flashbuttons moet ik Krizz gelijk geven en is reeds al lang bekend bij R&D Internationaal. Maar dat geeft momenteel geen problemen.

----------


## Krizz

Ik ben het volledig met Dave eens. 
Een tafel moet zich aan jou aanpassen en niet andersom. En ja onze tafels zijn altijd volledig transparant geprogged, maar de Maxxyz is de eerste tafel die zich erin blijft verslikken. Da's wel raar dat bv een Case (met een (voor deze tijd) prutprocessor en een klein beetje ram) het wel aan kan. Ik zal je het nog sterker vertellen; behalve dat transperant programmeren, er zit geen enkele chaser in heel die tafel, alles is ook nog eens effect. Hoe komt het dat de Maxxyz er dan zo'n problemen mee heeft? 
Waarom Linux en geen windows? Omdat linux of unix, of welke variant daarvan ook ten eerste al veel minder van het systeem eist als OS. Ten tweede , als er één OS gebouwd is voor netwerken, dan is het *nix wel. En een lichtrig is toch eigenlijk een netwerk? Zeker nu met alle ether- en artnet evoluties. En het is gewoon stabieler dan Windows.

Anyway, ik blijf erbij de Maxxyz kan best een goede tafel worden, maar ik moet me gaan aanpassen en met zo'n tafel mag dat gewoon niet. Iedereen werkt anders en een goede tafel maakt dat juist mogelijk. Maar ieder z'n favoriete tafel toch?

Chris

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bartbomans_
> En sorry die quotes die ik lees dat de XP embedded niet goed zou zijn is bullshit. Waarom zou Linux beter zijn?



Wat een interessante boerereactie weer. Denk je nu echt dat het verschil tussen Linux - VxWorks - Windows juist gebaseerd is op wat commentaar van "dat is beter" of "die is de beste". Op kernelniveau, qua multithreading, SMP, multitasking, enz (zeker door het feit dat maxxyz met 2 processors zit) zullen er heel erg merkbare verschillen zijn. 't Is niet omdat ze voor de gewone gebruiker niet bekend zijn dat ze niet bestaan. De pure opbouw is al verschillend : microkernel tegenover een monolytische structuur met dynamic linking en stackable modules. En ik zou al helemaal niet gaan zoeken in de richting van "R&D heeft de meest performante gekozen"...maar eerder in de richting van "Martin ShowDesigner moet erop draaien =&gt; windows".

Voor de rest ben ik het helemaal met je oneens dat iets wat theoretische probrammeerbaar is op een tafel niet zou mogen omdat ze dan crasht. Zorg dan ofwel dat de tafel het niet kán, ofwel dat ze het aankan.

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Krizz_
> ...



Ik heb de Chamsys eindelijk kunnen testen en ben eigenlijk heel positief over deze tafel. Hier en daar even wennen omdat ik zo met Hog II in mijn vingers zit en hij lijkt er een beetje op qua toetsen. Fijne faders verder en het touchscreen reageert lekker snel en hij is echt wel stabiel. Super fijne effectengine, loopt heel erg mooi. Snel programmeren en ook fijne toetsen. Ik heb ook 2 minpuntjes gevonden. Ten eerste de nummering van de heads, die loopt gewoon door naar de volgende groep. Nu heb ik gevraagd of dat kon aangepast worden zoals bij Hog II, dat dus iedere groep netjes bij 1 begint en niet bij 201 of nog verder.  Dat schijnt nu in de nieuwe betaversie al opgelost te zijn. Ze hebben heel snel gereageerd op dat verzoek, dat is echt netjes. 2e probleem wat ik had was dat er een minieme vertraging op de flashtoetsen zat. Echt niet veel, maar genoeg om net een héél klein ietsje er naast te zitten, echt een heel klein deeltje van een seconde of zo. Het is niet veel, maar t mag niet. Daar zijn ze nu ook mee bezig. 
Dus conclusie, ik denk dat als ze van die delay op die flashtoetsen af zijn dat dit een hele goede tafel is en zeker potentie heeft in de toekomst. Volgende week gaan moeten we dringend de knoop doorhakken wat het gaat worden,want onze oude trouwe case is een beetje kapot gegaan ondertussen. 

Chris

----------


## Rookie

Nu heb je toch de Maxxyz staan he of vergis ik me? Dus deze stond er ter vervanging van de kapotte case? Miss binnekort andere tafel dan. Dan moet ik morgen nog eens komen kijken [8D]

----------


## Krizz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rookie_
> 
> Nu heb je toch de Maxxyz staan he of vergis ik me? Dus deze stond er ter vervanging van de kapotte case? Miss binnekort andere tafel dan. Dan moet ik morgen nog eens komen kijken [8D]



Ja klopt de laatste paar weken staat de Maxxyz er terug. Ik weet nt wat de case had, ik heb hem binnen gedaan bij onze techniekers en die hebben em nog niet terug gegeven, morgen eens vragen wat er nu mee is... Rond volgende week weet ik normaal wat voor tafel we nu gaan kiezen.

----------


## Poelmans

@Krizz: die vertraging op je flash toetsen bij chamsys zou wel eens aan de delay instellingen van je cue stack kunnen liggen. Om een of andere reden wordt die als je je contrast (fade time in percentage) aanpast je delay ingesteld op steptime - fade time. En die delay bepaalt de tijd die tussen het activeren van je playback en het werkelijk zien van het resultaat zit. Ik heb het iig doorgegeven aan luc van AVL toen we er op demo waren...

Maar ze luisteren er idd naar ieders suggesties. Evengoed naar de ideeën die van LJ's bij kleinere verhuurfirma's komen als die van LD's bij live events...

Mvg
Poelmans

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:@Krizz: die vertraging op je flash toetsen bij chamsys zou wel eens aan de delay instellingen van je cue stack kunnen liggen. Om een of andere reden wordt die als je je contrast (fade time in percentage) aanpast je delay ingesteld op steptime - fade time. En die delay bepaalt de tijd die tussen het activeren van je playback en het werkelijk zien van het resultaat zit.



Sorry Poelmans, maar je bent nu wel een beetje vaag. Spreek je nu over een cue-stack met cue timing of een cue-stack met chase timing? Ik vermoed het laatste vermits je over contrast bezig bent.

Ik heb zelf geen delay ondervonden bij het gebruik van de flash-knoppen indien de fader maar 1 cue in het geheugen heeft. Ook is er geen delay indien een cue-stack met verschillende stappen, ingesteld als "cue timing" een intensity bevat en de intensity tijden op "0" gezet zijn. 

Wel is er een vertraging in een cue-stack die als chase ingesteld is wanneer je die opstart. Dat komt omdat hij voor elke stap een fade instelt, dus ook voor de eerste. De zogenaamde delay is een mix van fade en delay, die afhankelijk is van je contrast. Als je natuurlijk het contrast op 0% instelt zal je 100% delay hebben, waardoor je een delay ervaart tussen activatie en output. Deze wordt ook groter bij tragere chase timings. 

Om een delay te vermijden in een intensity chase (daar spreken we toch over hé) bij activatie, zet dan in de "cue stack options" het veld "skip first fades" op "Yes". Dat komt overeen met "skip first fade and wait" bij een Avolites console. 

Je kan dit ook instellen als default. Stel hetzelfde veld in bij "cue stack defaults" vooraleer je cue stacks opslaat op playbacks.

----------


## Poelmans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> Om een delay te vermijden in een intensity chase (daar spreken we toch over hé) bij activatie, zet dan in de "cue stack options" het veld "skip first fades" op "Yes". Dat komt overeen met "skip first fade and wait" bij een Avolites console.



Ooh yeah, thank you! Hier heb ik wat aan  :Wink: 

EDIT:
Ok, deze functie is al heel leuk... Maar stel nu dat je een step time van 5 seconden hebt, en je contrast staat op 50%. Ofwel zet je deze functie op, reageert de playback onmiddelijk, maar dan fader de intensiteit ook niet in.
Als je die functie af zet, dan begint die playback maar te faden na 2.5 seconden. Ik zie het nut echt niet in van die 2.5 seconden wachten... Of ligt dit aan mij?

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Ok, deze functie is al heel leuk... Maar stel nu dat je een step time van 5 seconden hebt, en je contrast staat op 50%. Ofwel zet je deze functie op, reageert de playback onmiddelijk, maar dan fader de intensiteit ook niet in.
> Als je die functie af zet, dan begint die playback maar te faden na 2.5 seconden. Ik zie het nut echt niet in van die 2.5 seconden wachten... Of ligt dit aan mij?



Wat je wilt is een extra optie "skip first delay". Je kan dit altijd vragen bij chamsys zelf. 

Er is een manier om dit te omzeilen. Dat doe je als volgt:

1. kopieer in de "cue stack window" cue 1.00 naar cue 2.00. Gebruik daarvoor het oranje "status" vakje helemaal links. Hierdoor wordt een extra cue ingevoerd, genummerd 1.10.
2. Optioneel: hernummer je cue-stack voor het gemak.
3. Stel cue 1.00 in als "cue timing" (kolom 10)
4. Stel een delay time 0 s en fade time van bv 2.5 s voor cue 1.00
5. Ga naar de laatste stap van je chase. Vul in het vakje "next cue" het cijfer "2" (of 1.1 indien je je cue-stack niet hernummerd hebt). 

Voila, nu heb je geen delay maar wel een fade time. Voordeel is dat je de snelheid van je chase nog steeds kunt instellen via "Chase speed" en "Chase Contrast".

----------


## Matrixke

Geef mij maar GranMA
Ik werk er in een discotheek, concerten, party's zelfs TV opname's en altijd met hetzelfde gebruiksgemak, snelheid en stabiliteit.
Heb vroeger nog op avo gewerkt en veel problemen mee gehad. Op Hog2 zeer lang gewerkt, maar overgestapt naar MA. En ik moet zeggen als je op een hog kan werken, ben je meteen weg met de MA. Het enige voordeel dat je met een MA hebt is dat er nog meer mogelijkheden zijn dan op een hog.
Zijn er nog meer discotheken waar een MA staat? Bij mijn weten enkel in Petrol te Antwerpen (waar ik opp.)

Greetz.

----------


## stekelvarke

> Zijn er nog meer discotheken waar een MA staat? Bij mijn weten enkel in Petrol te Antwerpen (waar ik opp.)



Time out in NL

----------


## Krizz

> Geef mij maar GranMA
> Ik werk er in een discotheek, concerten, party's zelfs TV opname's en altijd met hetzelfde gebruiksgemak, snelheid en stabiliteit.
> Heb vroeger nog op avo gewerkt en veel problemen mee gehad. Op Hog2 zeer lang gewerkt, maar overgestapt naar MA. En ik moet zeggen als je op een hog kan werken, ben je meteen weg met de MA. Het enige voordeel dat je met een MA hebt is dat er nog meer mogelijkheden zijn dan op een hog.
> Zijn er nog meer discotheken waar een MA staat? Bij mijn weten enkel in Petrol te Antwerpen (waar ik opp.)
> 
> Greetz.




Industria in Antwerpen werkt ook met Ma en wij gaan er ook één van deze weken testen.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

de leerenlampe te raalte, staat regelmatig een Grand-MA light . huisOperator neemt eigentafel mee

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ah...nog meer GMA gebruikers! altijd goed om te horen..vrees dat ik hem verleerd ben helaas :-( sta je iedere zaterdag in de Petrol? zal dan eens afzakken, geloof dat binnenkort Tiefschwarz er staat, mooie combi om ook eens van het licht te genieten gecombineerd met goede muziek.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Die in de lere lampen komt van Rolight, en is wel de Ultra Light......
(zonder gemotoriseerde faders, enz enz enz)

In de Effenaar in Eindhoven liggen er ook 2, de gewone light zeg maar (ben niet zo thuis in hoe het precies heet). Verder prima tafeltjes....

----------


## Matrixke

> Ah...nog meer GMA gebruikers! altijd goed om te horen..vrees dat ik hem verleerd ben helaas :-( sta je iedere zaterdag in de Petrol? zal dan eens afzakken, geloof dat binnenkort Tiefschwarz er staat, mooie combi om ook eens van het licht te genieten gecombineerd met goede muziek.



Om de 14 dagen sta ik daar, laat maar ff weten wanneer je komt en ik zorg voor een free entry  :Smile: 
Tiefschwarz komt 25 feb. ben er dan helaas niet  :Frown:

----------


## AJB

Matrixke,

In Time-Out hebben we 2 full-optionals liggen (in de twee grootste zalen). In de SUB aangevuld met 2 NSP's. Kom gerust eens langs om bij te babbelen !

Ik heb zelf ervaring op alle gebieden (concert, TV, disco, company events) en de enige tafel waar ik blind voor ga is MA. Geen betere support, kennis en vooruitstrevendheid. De maxxyz heeft mijns inziens met name goeie punten op het video-gebied (combi met maxedia). De terugkoppeling in pallets is prachtig. Tevens vind ik fader-belts voor live content-editing erg handig.

Licht op een hogII is natuurlijk prima te doen; hogIII durf ik na een aantal verwoede pogingen echt niet meer aan. Ik mis na al mijn MA-vlieguren trouwens ook veel te veel functies.

"Hoezo nog een lichttafel, zijn de NSP's op ???..."

----------


## zjeten

hallo
hoe werken jullie in de versus en de time out.
werken jullie met aparte bewegingen,kleuren en gobo's,effecten,... en combineer je dit of werk je met vaste shows en vaste kleuren bij bewegingen. weet er iemand hoe het gebeurt in de kokorico?
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## michelatomic

Hallow iedereen,

Ik zal mij even voorstellen.
Ik heet Michel Sluijs.

Ik zag de laatste tijd dat er veel over de Maxxyz gepraat werdt hier.
Aangezien ik nu 1,5 jaar zelf met de maxxyz ieder weekend werk,
vond ik het wel leuk om er ook eens mee over te gaan praten.

Even over de laatste reactie, ik kan me haast niet voorstellen dat
lichtshows op dat formaat met zo'n manier van programmeren wordt gedaan. Ik heb alles netjes apart staan.

In tegendeel kokorico werkt zo volgens mij niet.
Want die hebben ook 2 enigma's naast elkaar liggen.
En als je de structuur van live bediening op een enigma los laat,
dan kun je je lol op! pff.

Zelf heb ik de enigma naast de Maxxyz liggen.
Puur voor de conventionele verlichting.

Michel

----------


## Krizz

> hallo
> hoe werken jullie in de versus en de time out.
> werken jullie met aparte bewegingen,kleuren en gobo's,effecten,... en combineer je dit of werk je met vaste shows en vaste kleuren bij bewegingen. weet er iemand hoe het gebeurt in de kokorico?
> mvg
> jeffrey



Wij werken compleet transparant. Wat dus wil zeggen; kleuren apart, beam looks, bewegingen, dimmers, alles apart.

----------


## Krizz

> Licht op een hogII is natuurlijk prima te doen; hogIII durf ik na een aantal verwoede pogingen echt niet meer aan. Ik mis na al mijn MA-vlieguren trouwens ook veel te veel functies.
> 
> "Hoezo nog een lichttafel, zijn de NSP's op ???..."




Ik heb net een goeie maand lang Hog III getest in zowel de main room als de RnB en ik moet zeggen dat hij toch wel redelijk in orde begint te komen. Zeker met v1.3.8.6 software. Hij is er nog niet helemaal, maar ik heb er toch wel vertrouwen in. Ik heb hem echt zwaar zitten belasten, met 50 ques tegelijk, een programmer vol overrides, tegelijkertijd in mn patch aan het rommelen of een cdtje aan het fikken en ondertussen piano spelen met mn flashtoetsen. Dat is wel redelijk wat belasting en desondanks is ie maar 1 keer gecrashed in al die tijd. Wel zijn de reacties van de flashtoetsen nog niet helemaal in orde, soms als je er één even niet gebruikt hebt wil de eerste flash wel eens overgeslagen worden. Dat mag niet. En het tweede minpuntje is dat de schermen opbouw soms veel te langzaam gebeurd. Maar ik heb echt mn best gedaan en ik krijg em, op die ene keer na, niet gecrashed. Ik heb vernomen dat ze bij Highend nu druk aan het werken zijn aan een nieuwe DP en er schijnt een versie 1,4 software onderweg te zijn. Daar ben ik wel heel benieuwd naar. Verder vind ik de omvang van de tafel ideaal. echt lekker compact en de faders en wielen zijn gewoon af. Nog nooit zoiets soepels gevoeld op een tafel. Maar ja, die 2 punten moeten wel opgelost worden anders blijft het no go.
Binnenkort met nieuwe software zeker nog eens een avondje terug vragen. En die rockwing zou ook wel heel erg van pas komen.

Eén van deze dagen gaan we eerst die grote MA proberen. Heb al met de lite uitvoering gewerkt en dat ging ook wel lekker. Ben daar wel benieuwd naar. En die is zeker stabiel :-)

Ik ben met mijn collega vd week nog even in Parijs op Siel geweest en heb daar ook nog naar een Diamond 4 "Elite" gekeken en dat zag er ook wel interessant uit. Ik ben nooit zo'n avo freak geweest voor intelligent, maar  al die playbacksfaders op één pagina is wel handig. 

We zijn er iig nog niet dus...

----------


## Bart Bomans

Blablabla... wat voor een onzin. Sorry maar de eerste jaren dat ik op Frankfurt Messe de GrandMa zag stond die wel degelijk te crashen en had weinig functies. En dat was niet anders bij eender welke tafel. Noem ze maar... de Virtuoso inclusief. En dat is toch perfect normaal dat toestellen met zo'n hoop software niet vanaf de eerste dag op punt staan.

----------


## AJB

Fijn om te horen dat iemand reageert die er blijkbaar niet bepaald verstand van heeft... Kom eens met een inhoudelijke reactie Mistr. Bart, want slap gezwets in de ruimte is natuurlijk een koud kunstje. " ik heb wel eens op een beurs langs een tafel geschuifeld en die liep vast...".... (bwaaaaah)

Ik heb het over professioneel gebruik in live-shows, en MA is stable... Dus geen stoer praat, maar feiten graag...

AJB

----------


## axs

GrandMA is stabiel, net zoals HOG2 ook stabiel is (noem hier even bewust geen hog3, maar wait and see...)

Geen enkele tafel is perfect en superstabiel.
Verhalen over hog3 op OS in turijn en bv GMA op nick cave tour bewijzen dat beiden niet stabiel zijn! Niet hog, niet MA.
Enige desks waar je op kan vertrouwen en complexe show op draaien zijn Virtuoso en sommige AVAB's!


Grtz van iemand die binnekort toch maar eens een full GMA training gaat volgen  :Wink:

----------


## Bart Bomans

AJB an AXS, waarom zijn de posts verdwenen die we gevoerd hebben gisteren tot 00:40? Daarin is er toch niets verkeerd gezegd? We waren tot op dezelfde golflengte gekomen. Blijkbaar als ik ook iets zeg over de Maxxyz tafel waar ik momenteel op werk en die in release versie 1.6 ook heel goed begint te werken, dan wordt die post eenvoudig weg samen met andere verwijderd. Hier wordt gewoon stilzwijgend gefilterd wat goed uitkomt of wat? Great forum. Heel objectief moet ik zeggen

----------


## axs

> AJB an AXS, waarom zijn de posts verdwenen die we gevoerd hebben gisteren tot 00:40? Daarin is er toch niets verkeerd gezegd? We waren tot op dezelfde golflengte gekomen. Blijkbaar als ik ook iets zeg over de Maxxyz tafel waar ik momenteel op werk en die in release versie 1.6 ook heel goed begint te werken, dan wordt die post eenvoudig weg samen met andere verwijderd. Hier wordt gewoon stilzwijgend gefilterd wat goed uitkomt of wat? Great forum. Heel objectief moet ik zeggen



Euh Bart...
Het topic is opgesplitst, er is geen enkele post verwijderd. (trouwens... als een bericht/topic verwijderd wordt, komt er een boodschap dat dat specifiek bericht/topic verwijderd is)
De postings staan nu in het topic 'stabiliteit van desks' in het lichtforum.


Discussie gaat dus verder in http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=14932

----------


## Bart Bomans

Ok dit had ik niet gezien. Inderdaad het was volledig off-topic geworden en verdiende een apparte topic.

Bart

----------


## Fons

> Geen enkele tafel is perfect en superstabiel.
> Verhalen over hog3 op OS in turijn en bv GMA op nick cave tour bewijzen dat beiden niet stabiel zijn! Niet hog, niet MA.



Hallo AXS, ik ben toch wel benieuwd naar die verhalen die je gehoord hebt over de Hog3 op de Olympische Winterspelen in Turijn.
Ik heb alle Hog3 -operators en -technici daar gesproken maar geen verhaal gehoord over niet stabiel zijn.

Nog een quote, dit keer van Ross Williams, Head Operator, Winter Olympics 2006, na de sluitings ceremonie:

Id like to share our appreciation to all for their support and input on the 2nd leg of this epic. Im very pleased to report back that we had a clean show again and one very happy client. As you are aware the Italians have been working hard on the project for well over 2 years, and I was determined that lighting should not let them down, so thank you again for everyones efforts helping us to bring their visions to life.

Vertel op!

----------


## axs

> Hallo AXS, ik ben toch wel benieuwd naar die verhalen die je gehoord hebt over de Hog3 op de Olympische Winterspelen in Turijn.
> Ik heb alle Hog3 -operators en -technici daar gesproken maar geen verhaal gehoord over niet stabiel zijn.



Check the lightnetwork en jullie forum.
er waren enkele probleempjes, daarom geen major-bugs, maar vlekkeloos waren de voorbereidingen precies toch niet verlopen...

Ik heb ook verder geen details, maar dat was wat te lezen was op LN en gepost door 1 van de operators zelf .
Ik haalde het trouwens gewoon aan omdat er geen enkele desk is die perfect werkt, dus gelieve het even hier in die context te bekijken!

----------


## Fons

Hallo AXS,

Enkele probleempjes met een systeem met 4 consoles en een totaal van 88 DMX-universes zul je altijd wel hebben.
Is toch wat anders dan verhalen die zouden bewijzen dat een tafel niet stabiel zou zijn.

Overigens ben ik het met je eens dat elke tafel zijn probleempjes heeft.

----------


## axs

> Hallo AXS,
> 
> Enkele probleempjes met een systeem met 4 consoles en een totaal van 88 DMX-universes zul je altijd wel hebben.
> Is toch wat anders dan verhalen die zouden bewijzen dat een tafel niet stabiel zou zijn.
> 
> Overigens ben ik het met je eens dat elke tafel zijn probleempjes heeft.



Ben ik ook helemaal met je eens.
Denk dat ik in het topic 'stabiliteit van desks' in het lichtforum wel datgene duidelijk heb gemaakt. Zeker de moeite waard om eens te lezen.

grtz

Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

En zijn er ook mensen die al eens een "vergelijkend warenonderzoek" hebben gedaan, door meerdere merken/typen tafels aan exact dezelfde "programmeurs-ellende" bloot te stellen.
Ik ben geen lichtman, maar er moet toch iets objectievers te bedenken zijn dan dit soort van 'voor-mijn-gevoel'-verhalen.
Ik heb zoiets een keer meegmaakt voor line-array geluids-sets in Helsinki (Finland) en dat was absoluut -ook voor mij als leek- een zeer nuttige ervaring.
(Off topic: 
dat van die nuttige ervaring vondt de importeur van Nexo trouwens ook!)
Is er dan niemand die een paar objectieve 'martelgangen' voor lichttafels kan bedenken? 
Ik denk toch dat elke fabrikant zich als de beste zou willen bewijzen....
net zoals die Nexo-importeur daar breed glimlachend is weggegaan.

----------


## witte

heb nog een paar foto's gevonden van in de zillion en ook een paar details van de vermogens voor het licht en geluid.

http://home.wanadoo.nl/hypersonic/zillion%20sold.html
http://home.wanadoo.nl/hypersonic/old%20days.html

enjoy

----------


## FINCH

Oew... good old memories!!

Supergaaf die foto's van de Zillion. Voor de ongelukkige forummers die er nooit een bezoek aan hebben mogen brengen, er werd daar een andere definiering van het begrip special effects gehanteerd. In feite was de Zillion gewoon één groot special effect. 

Ik ben er slechts één keer geweest maar heb er de avond van mijn leven gehad. Licht overal waar je keek en je bleef nieuwe dingen ontdekken, de hele avond lang. Wat je op de foto's ziet is nog lang niet alles!

----------


## luc2366

tja, vervlogen tijd... maar wat doet dit in het versuz-topic?

----------


## witte

> tja, vervlogen tijd... maar wat doet dit in het versuz-topic?



in het begin vroegen ze ergens achter foto's van d

----------


## Krizz

We hebben het al een paar weken geleden beslist, maar voor degenen die het nog niet weten en nog volgen; we zijn er na, ik geloof, anderhalf jaar testen uit. Het is de GMA geworden met een extra nsp en een zooitje sidekicks voor extra playbacks. 
GMA, omdat we niet meer konden wachten op Hog 3 (al blijft die tafel wel een pareltje), vanwege de 3 touchscreens, de flying faders, stabiliteit (tot nu toe geen crashes) en het feit dat de tafel compleet naar je hand gezet kan worden. En als de tafel er geen knop voor heeft, dan kan je het met een macro wel. Op dat gebied is MA echt wel in orde. Ook een paar handige functies zoals bv de speedfaders zijn voor ons veel waard. 

Nu dus overal nieuwe lampen in en proggen  :Cool:

----------


## axs

> We hebben het al een paar weken geleden beslist, maar voor degenen die het nog niet weten en nog volgen; we zijn er na, ik geloof, anderhalf jaar testen uit. Het is de GMA geworden met een extra nsp en een zooitje sidekicks voor extra playbacks. 
> GMA, omdat we niet meer konden wachten op Hog 3 (al blijft die tafel wel een pareltje), vanwege de 3 touchscreens, de flying faders, stabiliteit (tot nu toe geen crashes) en het feit dat de tafel compleet naar je hand gezet kan worden. En als de tafel er geen knop voor heeft, dan kan je het met een macro wel. Op dat gebied is MA echt wel in orde. Ook een paar handige functies zoals bv de speedfaders zijn voor ons veel waard. 
> 
> Nu dus overal nieuwe lampen in en proggen



Dat is idd een lang twijfelgeval geweest  :Wink: 
Nu idd nog wat nieuwe fixtures en jullie kunnen je weer helemaal uitleven :Smile: 

We bellen elkaar nog wel in de volgende weken.
Cya!

----------


## Lighting

zoals al "live" tegen je gezegd na een ibntensieve prog periode was ik ook om om je nog even aan je "dronken" afspraken te herinneren KOM NOU EENS LANGS MAN...............even weer aan het oude sfeertje proeven

kris suc6 en ik spreek je snel

Mzzl Nils

----------


## AJB

Ik kan niets anders zeggen dan dat het een zeer verstandige keuze is geweest om voor MA te kiezen. Als je nog eens wilt kijken hoe we de opzet hebben gemaakt in Time-Out ben je altijd welkom.

grtz AJB

----------


## Krizz

Dronken afspraken??!!! hahaha, het lukt me gewoon niet om uit mn eigen hok weg te komen.  Dit is al weer de 4e nacht op rij en morgen dan ook nog  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Zodra ik even kan kom ik echt langs! Beloofd!

----------

